# Quitting Smoking



## Nor-Cal-Mike (May 12, 2012)

I hope this is the right place for this thread. So I started riding MTB about 3 months ago mainly to lose some weight and now its much more then that. Ive been smoking cigarettes for about 9 years now (I'm 23 turning 24 on 9/5) and after 3 months of riding Ive lost 15lbs and gained alot of leg endurance/strength. But now I feel my lungs holding me back from longer or more intense rides. My current best is a 10.5 mile track in 56 mins. I would like to be able to drop this time down by a few minutes as this track is almost completly flat. And please remember I'm still about 40lbs over weight. But my question is what have other smokers done to quit the cigarettes? Over the last 6 weeks I've really worked to limit my smoking to no more then one per hour and none for atleast an hour before and after a ride. I would like to be pretty much done withs smoking by the end of Sept. Patches / gums are a no go for me, to expensive. Im trying to save money to put more into my bike.

Regards, Mike.


----------



## BustedBearing (Apr 28, 2011)

Pretty simple. If you want it, just quit. 

Prepare to feel bad for a couple of days but provided you have been and will keep exercising that time may be reduced. Two to three weeks and you'll be able to notice differences, for the best!

It's all in your head. Mind beats body.


----------



## Nor-Cal-Mike (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.
Ive tried the mind over matter thing and while it helped (couple days no smoking max). My accesablilty to buying them is ridiculous. Im a delivery guy so Im in or near places that sell cigarettes several times a day. And I think the stress involved with my job dosent help much. I quit once for a month by switching to chewing tabacco. Helped the lungs but that didnt last.

Regards, Mike.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

I tried that mind over body deal on the 12 of december of 2010. I was having my morning smoke when I decided it was going to be my last. I have not smoked a single cigarrette since and will not for the rest of my life. No patches, no laser, no therapy no nothing but plain and simple will. I took up mountain biking 3 months after that day. I smoked for 12 years of my life (15-27). 

Good luck!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Nor-Cal-Mike said:


> Ive tried the mind over matter thing
> 
> Regards, Mike.


If you don't mind, it don't matter. It is that simple. Free yourself from the addiction. Turn you're back on the slavery to nicotine. I quit cold turkey after more than 30 years of that crap. If I can do it you can. Don't make excuses, there are none. Just quit, today.


----------



## Nor-Cal-Mike (May 12, 2012)

Well the quitting cold turkey thing may be the way to go. I guess my will power has just been lacking. I guess I need to go buy a package of pencils. (oral fixation solver) Wish me luck for the next 96 hours. 

Regards, Mike.


----------



## Nor-Cal-Mike (May 12, 2012)

Oh BTW I just piched my last pack of smokes out the window (into an approved waste recepticle) and it felt different then the times Ive tried before. Felt like this time it's for good.

Thanks, Mike.

P.S. more stories/ self modivation advice are appreciated.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Good for you. Just think about the money you'll save, how much easier you will breath and how much longer you are likely to live.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

*Your on the right track!*

I don't know what happened to me about a year ago,I just realized one day that I really didn't need to smoke(after about 15 years of 1 pack a day) It was right about the time I became a self employed painter.I knew I didn't want to running outside every 15 minutes and smelling like smoke in a customers house.Being that I was the only one to do all the monotonous work I forced myself to get into the zone and focus only on what I was doing at that moment,just like you do when your focusing on your ride.After a while of turning off everything but what I was doing I learned that I could actually control my craving.

There are so many ways to quit and you just need to find the one that works for you.Don't beat yourself up if you give in and don't kid yourself either.Never give up and keep on it till it becomes reality.I hope others will share how they did it and you find something that works.

Good luck!


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Nor-Cal-Mike said:


> ...I would like to be pretty much done withs smoking by the end of Sept. Patches / gums are a no go for me, to expensive. Im trying to save money to put more into my bike..


Make a preemptive strike and spend all your money on bike parts so you won't have any money left for cigarettes  

Don't know what kind of delivery guy you are, but I can relate to dealing with city traffic. I drive a 18-wheeler. It is indeed stressful. I couldn't possibly do what UPS and FedEx guys do, driving all day long around big cities.

I smoked daily between 2004 and 2008-ish. I remember I heard on radio that tax revenue from tobacco sales being wasted on politicians/bureaucrats' pet projects in Ohio or some other state. I happened to be in that particular state at the moment, contemplating purchasing a carton. Never bought that carton, and I basically quit afterwards on the basis that I don't want to voluntarily pay extra taxes.

A cup of strong coffee and regular gum worked wonders for me when I had craving. YMMV.

Good luck to you.


----------



## BustedBearing (Apr 28, 2011)

Just take into account that it is quite normal to have some kind of relapse either cause of a stressful moment or that old "one puff won't harm".

No harm done. Just try to identify you've relapsed and retake the no-smoking policy asap.

You didn't need patches, gums and other nicotinized paraphernalia to start smoking so you sure don't need to stop.

And do not bargain with yourself for a smoke.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

On a recent 48 hour road trip I knew I was going to slip...and I did.After about half way through the pack I was getting ill so I pulled into a truck stop and went in search of something else.I came out with a bag of Jacklinks and made it the rest of the way (maybe a little slip here and there).Beef jerky was so great because it satisfied the oral thing and gave me something to do.It also helped me stay awake and keep hunger at bay.


----------



## Nor-Cal-Mike (May 12, 2012)

Yeah Im a UPS/FedEx type delivery driver, although I'm not in a big city I still pass a store that sells smokes about every hour. My biggest issuse will probably be dealing with those times inbetween stops (some times as long as 20 mins) But I think Ill be ok at home as long as my bike is working.

Regards, Mike.


----------



## BustedBearing (Apr 28, 2011)

Everyone has addictions. Substitute the one you have for cigarettes with something better. I could recommend reading a book in those in between stops. Start by something you enjoy and in no time you'll see how much you'll be reading in those little intervals...


----------



## Nor-Cal-Mike (May 12, 2012)

I think habit substitution is a great idea but I dont think cracking open a book while drivig is a great idea. For the last few hours (yes Ive been driving this whole time) Ive been doing some core excersizes. Helps kill time and fat. Win Win.

Regards, Mike.


----------



## Nor-Cal-Mike (May 12, 2012)

Just a little rant here. Anyone ever watch that show called "Intervention" why didn't they ever do an episode about a cigarette smoker? Ive heard it's eaiser to quit using crack then stop smoking cigarettes.

Just a thought, Mike.


----------



## codyh12345 (Sep 15, 2011)

I quit using Chantix. Had smoked for 6 years (1 to 2 packs a day). Tried cold turkey and was not able to do it. The Chantix worked but was not fun at all. The stuff messes with your head and stomach (vivid dreams and sour stomach). Been smoke free for 3 years and I work in casinos so the temptation is there all day every day.


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

I smoked for probably 15 years. Hated it. Then I discovered I was going to be a dad and wanted to be a healthy role model mountain biking and training and it became my addiction. 

The absolute opposite of a vicious cycle. The more I rode, the better shape I got in which meant I could ride longer and get in better shape. 

6 years smoke free, regularly riding 75k xc rides and enjoying life. This year did a couple xc marathons. For me patches helped. However I strongly recommend googling Allen Carr and getting a copy of his book. It will change a lot of the thought processes and challenge you to see you things differently. You arent't going to 'quit' anything - rather you are going to gain a whole bunch of things
Good luck! It will be so worth it!


----------



## Roadkyll (Aug 23, 2012)

Mike, i smoked for 20yrs,i quit cigs with the help of an electronic cigarette,or also known as a personal vaporize,you can get it with or without nicotine.Its a step in the right direction,and at least your not smoking cigs,and all the chemicals in them.


----------



## Nor-Cal-Mike (May 12, 2012)

I have tried the electronic cigarette in the past with no sucess. It just wasn't "the real thing" enough for my brain at the time. So far so good, getting ready for bed now we'll see how tomorrow goes.

I will look into that book.

My mom used Chantix to quit. It worked, kinda.

Regards, Mike.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Update?


----------



## Nor-Cal-Mike (May 12, 2012)

Alomost 48 hours so far. Its hard real hardbut Im starting to gain my sense of smell again. Things are tasting different. Hackin up some nasty shiz. Starting to feel the difference in breathing. Thanks fot the modivation.

Regards, Mike.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Nor-Cal-Mike said:


> Alomost 48 hours so far. Its hard real hardbut Im starting to gain my sense of smell again. Things are tasting different. Hackin up some nasty shiz. Starting to feel the difference in breathing. Thanks fot the modivation.
> 
> Regards, Mike.


Nice going, you are almost there. Keep it up, it gets easier.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Smoked for 11 years, went cold turkey one day and used that day to get back into cycling. I had the shakes and cold sweats for two weeks (started on the fourth day of quitting )and I vowed to myself that I'd never smoke again and put myself through the withdrawal symptoms again. That was 8? years ago.

Took two years of consistent riding to get to the point where I felt that my lungs were getting close to top efficiency. Doing the one cigarette thing a day won't do it - just quit and be done. I didn't use any patches, gums, etc as I didn't want to trade one addiction for another.

I avoided all social settings and just went hermit style, me and my bike and that was it!


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey Mike -- you da man! Congratulations!

I've heard that quitting cigarettes is the toughest thing to do. But hang in there -- you will and are doing it.

The rewards -- health, long life, financial, professional, and social will make it all worth it. You are in our prayers.


----------



## Nor-Cal-Mike (May 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. Getting a little easier now. I did have one smoke last night, well part of one. made me feel like crap. Goin for a ride now. Havent ridden since I stopped, Im hoping it will help clear my mind a little.

Regards, Mike.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

I smoked a pack a day for 15 years, I gained 45lbs when I quit smoking...


----------



## codyh12345 (Sep 15, 2011)

Call_me_Tom said:


> I smoked a pack a day for 15 years, I gained 45lbs when I quit smoking...


Just more motivation to get on the bike and eat right.

Good job Mike but if you want to quit you gotta walk away completely... no cigarettes at all. No puffs, nothing. If you even take one drag you can fall back into it so fast its not funny. Good luck.


----------



## chriswrightcycles (Oct 26, 2011)

*test*

test post


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Nor Cal Mike, stop whatever you are doing right now and go and get or order online a little book called Alan Carr's "The Easy Way To Stop Smoking". I would be a happy man indeed if the only advise of mine on this forum that you heeded was this. Take it from an addict, you can thank me later. Dude I **** you not, go now! Quitting smoking is indeed easy!!!

Easy Way To Stop Smoking Kit: Allen Carr: Books | chapters.indigo.ca


----------



## dhalsey (Aug 10, 2010)

Saddle Up said:


> Nor Cal Mike, stop whatever you are doing right now and go and get or order online a little book called Alan Carr's "The Easy Way To Stop Smoking". I would be a happy man indeed if the only advise of mine on this forum that you heeded was this. Take it from an addict, you can thank me later. Dude I **** you not, go now! Quitting smoking is indeed easy!!!
> 
> Easy Way To Stop Smoking Kit: Allen Carr: Books | chapters.indigo.ca


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adan1 (May 13, 2012)

its not easy but i did it


----------



## MTB_For_Me (Sep 3, 2012)

> Nor Cal Mike, stop whatever you are doing right now and go and get or order online a little book called Alan Carr's "The Easy Way To Stop Smoking". I would be a happy man indeed if the only advise of mine on this forum that you heeded was this. Take it from an addict, you can thank me later. Dude I **** you not, go now! Quitting smoking is indeed easy!!!


Mike, read the book. Seriously.

I smoked for 12 years. Quit for 3 days. Then I caved. I was going to buy a pack, but I read this book instead. Never went back.

I want to make it clear the book does NOT gloom and doom you with health facts we already know. The book aims to separate the addiction (hardly any) from the habit (most of it), leaving you with a clear understanding of your situation and a feeling of "I GOT THIS".

I have been smoke free for 8 months and proudly counting. I went from being a slob to riding ~100 mountain miles per week, and counting. I introduced this book to 5 of my friends. All 5 of them are now non-smokers. All 5 of them are now also avid mountain bikers.

Quitting smoking does so much more than you will find from the "quit smoking timeline" (you know you searched that). You will have a new outlook. You will respect your body so much more. Your health will be a priority.... not like it is when your a smoker, but really a priority. You will feel a 
sense of accomplishment that no other feat can produce. And it sticks with you, for a long time.

Want to know the best feeling in the world? Telling someone you quit smoking, and knowing you mean it!


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

adan said:


> its not easy but i did it


You are obviously not paying attention here, it can be easy, and way to go!


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Call_me_Tom said:


> I smoked a pack a day for 15 years, I gained 45lbs when I quit smoking...


I smoked for 30 years, did not gain an ounce, have not had even one craving, it's been 7 years.


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

You're gonna have to offset that craving, and better to do that with things organic. Everyone should drink water, so if the days become edge-y and begin to give odd things to crave - especially sugary things for a ' rush' get some Seltzer Water. It's flavorless yet it quenches.
If you manage to keep moving forward, you've got it! If not, hit the harder stuff -- Club Soda -- and lastly go for the Tonic Water. Tonic Water is a bitter, bitter pill. This natural-remedy has been repeated many times by others, it just works. I'd smoked at one point, and quit it w/ this same adjustment. Have never looked back, and in fact am keeping a great natural diet and health. 
I’m all-in for others to succeed ridding vices and obstacles in their lives.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Update?


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

BustedBearing said:


> Just take into account that it is quite normal to have some kind of relapse either cause of a stressful moment or that old "one puff won't harm".
> 
> No harm done. Just try to identify you've relapsed and retake the no-smoking policy asap.


This.

Be sure to separate the addiction from the habit of smoking before bed, in the car, hanging around waiting, etc. If you've got a smartphone let that replace the boredom from waiting around, read the news. When you're done with US news, read international news.

Each time I've tried to quit I've had to slowly separate and distance cigarettes from a part of my life ie my car, my workplace, my house, the sunlight, etc. The addiction will hit you for the first few days but the habit will affect you for a long time.


----------



## Mk3Jetta (Sep 4, 2012)

Quitting when I get the bike I ordered the other day. Getting on Amazon now and buying Allen Carr's book. A big portion of the cigarettes I smoke can be attributed to idle-hands and pure boredom. If I have to take a short ride at 3am to get my mind off a smoke, so be it.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Good move, Allen asks that you do not quit until you have completely read the book. I was ready to stop half way through reading it but made the commitment to follow his intructions. By the time I finsihed the book I was truly ready to quit, I threw away my remaining cigs and have not looked back. Your life is about to change, awesome for you to take the first steps.


----------



## Mk3Jetta (Sep 4, 2012)

I figure that my smoker lungs will only hold me back from getting the full enjoyment of the bike and the adventures it will come with. Plus, it will mean more money for bike and car parts


----------



## 13MWZ (Aug 31, 2012)

I started smoking during my first deployment back in 2005. I smoked a pack a day ever since. One day in mid 2010 I was in my truck at a stop light. In the car next to me was one of the most beautifl women I'd ever seen. She lifted a cigarette to her lips and I gaged. It completely repulsed me for some reason. I thought to my self "If it looks that ugly on her, imagine how I look". I didnt smoke again. Then came 4th of July this year. A couple too many drinks and the fireworks show did a number on me. I wont go into details on what all happened but I ended up in the VA hospital and was diagnosed with PTSD. I cursed them up and down and called them liars and to stay out of my s**t. Walked across the street to a gas station and bought some smokes. Been smoking a half a pack a day since then.


I'm buying that book right now!


----------



## dhalsey (Aug 10, 2010)

13MWZ said:


> I started smoking during my first deployment back in 2005. I smoked a pack a day ever since. One day in mid 2010 I was in my truck at a stop light. In the car next to me was one of the most beautifl women I'd ever seen. She lifted a cigarette to her lips and I gaged. It completely repulsed me for some reason. I thought to my self "If it looks that ugly on her, imagine how I look". I didnt smoke again. Then came 4th of July this year. A couple too many drinks and the fireworks show did a number on me. I wont go into details on what all happened but I ended up in the VA hospital and was diagnosed with PTSD. I cursed them up and down and called them liars and to stay out of my s**t. Walked across the street to a gas station and bought some smokes. Been smoking a half a pack a day since then.
> 
> I'm buying that book right now!


I credit that book with saving my life. The men in my family died from smoking related illness. I read the book and have never fed the monster again. It really was easy.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mk3Jetta (Sep 4, 2012)

Well, the book is here, now for the bike....


----------



## imdickie (Sep 9, 2012)

I hope everyone who posted on this that wants to quit can. I have a few thoughts and tips that may help. 

First some background. I just turned 46. Smoked 1 to 2 packs a day from 16 to 25. Then off and on for the next 20 years. My problem is I like to smoke. I can quit for extended periods of time, but sipping Jamesons in a bar has me searching for someone to mooch a ciggy off of because the two just go hand and hand so well. Last year a good friend of mine died from esophageal cancer. He smoked roughly 3 cigars a week. I decided I was never going to intentionally inhale smoke of any kind ever again. So far it's been a year and a half and things are going good. First I started running. I lost 30 lbs and got to 5k in 30 min, but my knees can't take it any more so last week I bought myself a birthday present, a Diamondback Overdrive Pro. I was hard core into mtn bikes 20 years ago so it was really, prodigal son sort of deal. I've manage to spend at least an hour on the bike everyday since I got it. 

Some stuff that helped me... 

You lose the physical cravings around 2 weeks from there it is psychological, which is infinitely harder. 

Since I like to smoke I really had to focus on the psychological aspects of quitting. I started chewing gum to get past the oral fixation. I open the pack of gum the same way I open a pack of cigs. I tap the pack on my wrist and tear open the cellophane the same way. I even tap the individual pieces of gum like I would a cig before lighting it. 

I drink water like a mad man. It helps leech out the toxins and helps the oral fixation. 

I picked things out really wanted that I wouldn't normally spend the money on and every time I wanted to buy a pack of cigs I would drop $5 in a can. That way I felt rewarded for putting up with the mental anguish.

Because of what I do I had access cigs all the time as well. I made sure to tell everyone I knew, even peripheral acquaintances, I wanted to quit smoking. A strange byproduct of that was I really could tell those that cared by their empathy to my plight and ended up getting a few really good friends out of the deal. 

I tried very hard to not put myself into situations where I would want to smoke. I also limited my contact with those people that smoked. 

The last thing I want to say is, I know you can quit. The human constitution is an amazing thing. Much like riding on my mtn bike, my brain is the limiting factor. My bike can do amazing things. I am then reason why I don't. It is likely you will falter. If you do, pick yourself back up, dust yourself off and re commit to the process all over again. Never lose sight of the end goal of quitting smoking which will give you more stamina riding your mtn bike, make things taste and smell better, make your clothes smell better, and lower your odds of dying an early death significantly. 

Keep it up. We are all gunning for you. 

Sent from my ThinkPad Tablet using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mk3Jetta (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for your $.02 Dickie. I definitely get the smoking and drinking thing. Even though my beer tastes significantly better without the cigarette flavor, having a drink in one hand and a smoke in the other just feels right. Indianapolis did just ban smoking in all public places so that's a bit of a booster but every one of my friends smoke which will make it difficult, especially over the winter when riding won't be a daily thing. 

For me, I smoke out of boredom and frustration. Keeping my hands and mind busy keeps me from smoking. I've noticed that after a day of not smoking the psychological dependency kicks. I think I'll need to find something for my left hand to do when my transmission isn't keeping the right busy; chain smoking while driving is something I've always done, any suggestions for that?


----------



## imdickie (Sep 9, 2012)

Mk3Jetta said:


> I think I'll need to find something for my left hand to do when my transmission isn't keeping the right busy; chain smoking while driving is something I've always done, any suggestions for that?


I do actually. I am in the car 30 hours a week. I would try books on tape. I found myself getting so into the story I would forget about wanting a cig.

Sent from my ThinkPad Tablet using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mk3Jetta (Sep 4, 2012)

Not a bad idea, if the local library has books on CD I'll give it a try. I was thinking more along the lines of a stress ball or grip strength trainer, but free is always better!


----------



## shadowsports (May 10, 2009)

Mike,
Hope your hangin' in there. Lots of really good advice here. Avoid your triggers, make the neccessary lifestyle changes. Don't worry about tomorrow... just don't smoke today. Drugs, Alcohol or Nicotine... one day at a time. It really does work.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

If your looking for something to do with your hands:


----------



## toddmeyers (Oct 19, 2011)

I stumbled upon this 2 days ago on Saturday night. I bought Allen Carr's book, Easy way to quit smoking, started reading it Saturday night. I finished reading it Sunday. I quit just like that. Amazing. No B.S., the book makes it so clear. No panic attacks, jitters, fears etc. A chain smoker to a non smoker for life. Thank you. PS my first ride as a non smoker was out of this world incredible.


----------



## dhalsey (Aug 10, 2010)

toddmeyers said:


> I stumbled upon this 2 days ago on Saturday night. I bought Allen Carr's book, Easy way to quit smoking, started reading it Saturday night. I finished reading it Sunday. I quit just like that. Amazing. No B.S., the book makes it so clear. No panic attacks, jitters, fears etc. A chain smoker to a non smoker for life. Thank you. PS my first ride as a non smoker was out of this world incredible.


Congrats. I smoked for 21 years before the book. Everyday that passes that little monster inside gets a little weaker. Soon he will be dead and so will the thought of ever doing it again.
Btw. You will heal no matter how long you smoked for. I can ride circles around people that have never smoked a day in their lives.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## toddmeyers (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm already healing. I felt it instantly on my first ride. I have an 8 mile loop that i'm used to. My best time was an hour and 15 minutes. I did that same loop in 45 minutes for my first ride. I felt the benefits as soon as I hopped on my bike for my first ride. This is going to get better. I can't imagine what I'll be able to do in a few months time.


----------



## jsmit450 (Apr 19, 2012)

I quit again last week and watching these posts help me get through the day. Thanks


----------



## jsamuelson (May 14, 2012)

Well done OP and stay strong! I stopped smoking cold turkey over 6 months ago. Personally I found it really very easy - no cravings, absolutely no desire to smoke again.

I found this forum very useful:

http://forum.nosmokingday.org.uk/

And if you are slipping, just check this for a serious dose of reality:

http://whyquit.com/

And particularly the timeline of benefits:

http://whyquit.com/whyquit/a_benefits_time_table.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DudeNudem (Jun 11, 2012)

I smoked 25 years before I read that book. I just celebrated my 2 year anniversary of being off of cigs. Good job and enjoy how incredible your life is about to be!


----------



## redfox1939 (Sep 16, 2012)

You cannot quit smoking at a very short span of time.It needs time and a lot of effort especially when you think of discouraging yourself of how hard it would take for you.Remember mark off each successful day on a calendar. Look at it when you feel tempted to smoke, and tell yourself that you don't want to start all over again.Always be positive and always keep in mind how things would go better after you succeed.

__________________________

Keep in mind!
Sedona Arizona l West Fork Trail


----------



## jsmit450 (Apr 19, 2012)

toddmeyers said:


> I'm already healing. I felt it instantly on my first ride. I have an 8 mile loop that i'm used to. My best time was an hour and 15 minutes. I did that same loop in 45 minutes for my first ride. I felt the benefits as soon as I hopped on my bike for my first ride. This is going to get better. I can't imagine what I'll be able to do in a few months time.


So what is the latest? Still doing good? Let us know.


----------



## toddmeyers (Oct 19, 2011)

It's been over a week and i feel phenomenal. I can't believe how easy it was to quit.


----------



## ThumperGary (Oct 3, 2010)

redfox1939 said:


> You cannot quit smoking at a very short span of time.It needs time and a lot of effort especially when you think of discouraging yourself of how hard it would take for you.............


I had a different experience. When I quit in 1998 after 15 years it happened quickly....now I'm figuring smoking is 90% mental. I had made up my mind enough was enough. I used the patch for 2 weeks.....then one night I had an attack and wanted a cigarette.....I couldn't leave my house because of the kids and the wife was at work. I tore my truck apart looking for a butt. I couldn't find one.

I went back in the house and sat on the couch. Five minutes later the urge was gone. I told myself if I can get through that I can get through anything. I never wanted one again. Not even a single temptation after that. No more patch either. I could go in bars and have a drink and still not feel that urge after that one episode. I'm glad I didn't find one that night......:thumbsup: It was a most disgusting habit.


----------



## fourthree (Dec 24, 2010)

My experience, I couldn't wrap my mind around the idea of NEVER smoking again, after 20 years, it had become part of my identity. I told myself that I'll go get some smokes in an hour, and kept doing that till I HAD to get gas, then it was next time I get to the store, I'll get some then. After about a month of that, I no longer thought about buying them. It's been 5 years now, and I don't miss them at all. To anyone trying to quit, it's not as hard as it seems right now. Take it one day at a time, don't worry about tomorrow, just focus on getting through today. Don't expect instant increased lung capacity, it's going to take time. The coughing spell, it won't last long, just seems that way, I remember blowing stuff out that looked like it had been there for 15 years. Finally, hang in there, it's worth it!


----------



## Slimeclaw (Dec 19, 2011)

Lots of great advice, i second the site whyquit.com it has a lot of information 
that will prepare you for the cravings , the physical reactions of your body and mind.
And all the things you will face while your body starts healing and returning to its nicotine free state.

Watching some videos on youtube from joel spitzer was very helpful for moral support , and getting past the 3 days is very important, after that it gets easier.

8 days free from the addiction, and my rides feel better and better everytime.
You can do it!


----------



## ansky (Sep 22, 2012)

Easy, I spent on my bike what id spend on cigs in a year, so now I cant afford cigs. They are over $10/pack here in ny. Been almost 3 weeks and I feel great.


----------



## ubergeek (Oct 1, 2012)

I wish everyone well. I've quit and re-started so many times now. It's hard every time, but I'm sick of that cycle, so I've quit for the final time a while back. I just don't like being around it anymore. 

I've gotten back into running and mountain biking and that helps me stay away. Never fool yourself into thinking you can just have one, which will lead to two...etc...

I've quit just about every way short of hypnosis...cold turkey, patches, gum, wellbutrin, chantix....they all work but you need will power with any of them. Best bet is to save your money and just go cold turkey, fight it out for a few days then move on with life.


----------



## toddmeyers (Oct 19, 2011)

To everyone who has quit, great job. As for me, It's been an easy 4 weeks. My personal observations. I love the fact that I've got a bit of extra cash now. I sleep better and I have a lot easier time getting up in the morning. I'm generally in a better mood. My mountain biking skills have gone through the roof. When I push myself riding now, it only takes me 10 seconds to catch my breath instead of 2 minutes. Oh, I haven't gained a single pound. LIfe is good!


----------



## surly troll (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi, I searched for a recent thread on bikeforums.net but couldn't come up with anything - so I created an account here. I do love mountain biking, and I recently got a new Surly Troll 

I'm 27 years old and I've been smoking since I was 19. In the last 5 years it has been between 15-20 cigarettes a day. 

I had my last cigarette this evening. 

I read Allen Carr's "Easyway to stop smoking", which I HIGHLY recommend! 

This might be against the rules on the forum, but I suggest looking for the book on torrents. The author is dead (from lung cancer) so he isn't getting anything from it anyway. It's of my opinion that information that can save a life should be free...

Anyway, best of luck to everyone quitting! I will be posting here often


----------



## surly troll (Oct 29, 2012)

I'd like to add that I've tried Chantix twice over the past three years. The first time I used Chantix I was smoke-free for ~8 months before starting up again. I tried Chantix a second time and had the worst 2 months of my life: I was extrememly suicidal, angry, depressed, and had terrible nightmares almost every night. I was smoke free for about 2 months 2 weeks before I picked up a pack again.

I've also tried nicotine patches and gum. Never made it past a week using those methods. 

This time I'm quitting cold turkey, thanks to the help and inspiration of Allen carr's book.


----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

BustedBearing said:


> Pretty simple. If you want it, just quit.
> 
> Prepare to feel bad for a couple of days but provided you have been and will keep exercising that time may be reduced. Two to three weeks and you'll be able to notice differences, for the best!
> 
> It's all in your head. Mind beats body.


I have to agree with this statement. If you REALLY wanted to quit, Just boot stomp whatever cigs you have left in your pack. Then walk away.


----------



## Blister Butt (Jul 20, 2005)

Hey Mike,

Good on you for quitting! I've been quit for 12 years now after smoking for nearly 20 before that. The Big Tobacco companies want you to believe that quitting is impossible, but that's just another one of their lies.

Nicotine is powerfully addictive. Your body has special neurological receptor sites that are specifically designed for nicotine. Nicotine is totally evil. It is toxic; it is a very powerful insecticide and a tiny amount of pure nicotine will kill a 200 lb. person very quickly and horribly.

The good news is that you can quit. It's just difficult. I quit cold turkey. I had 10 days of misery. After that, I'd get these urges at regular intervals for the first three years or so. You absolutely have to remember that once your nicotine receptors have been activated, the drug (nicotine) will always have a powerful effect on you. You will forever be a recovering nicotine addict. Consequently, if you ever ingest any nicotine after you stop, you will be addicted again-as if you never quit in the first place.

But you can quit. Remember that. *Quitting smoking will not kill you, but not quitting certainly will.* Certainly.

There were two things that helped me finally decide to quit:

1.) a very young co-worker of mine had developed chronic emphysema after a couple of decades of smoking (she started as a teenager). Her cubicle was next to mine. Sometimes the emphysema would get so bad that she would start gurgling like she was drowning in phlegm, and then she'd spasm into a 15-minute coughing fit that was a hellacious sounding watery death rattle. Frequently after that, she'd sneak outside for a smoke-even though she had told her family and her doctor that she didn't smoke any more. Her circulation finally got so bad that her nose turned blue and she had to go on oxygen. She wasn't even 40 years old. The last coughing fit I heard her have was terrible. So bad in fact that the secretary called 911. She went on permanent disability after that.

2.) Shortly after that episode, my wife told me she was leaving at the end of the week if I didn't quit smoking. This was Monday. She said she was out by Friday. I didn't believe her. A friend of mine called and told me that my wife already had moved things over to their house and that she was going to move in at the end of the week. For the next two days, every time I went out to smoke (once an hour-I was a pack-and-a-half-a-day smoker), I really focused on just how awful the cigarettes really tasted and how much different smoking as an addict was compared to how "enjoyable" smoking had been when I was first stupid enough to start. After really focusing on the grotesque flavor of the smoke, I could actually feel how toxic each cigarette was. After two days I developed an involuntary gag reflex to each cigarette. I had my last cigarette that Thursday. I've been quit ever since.

Just remember that *you can quit smoking if you choose to*. If you do not quit, you are guaranteed to die a slow, lingering, painful death. That's a much worse scenario than 10 days of discomfort.

Good luck! You are the man!

P.S. It is not hyperbole when I say that every single aspect of my life has gotten better since I quit smoking. Seriously. I have no regrets at all.


----------



## AhXiong (Nov 7, 2012)

Congratulations. It really take a lot of determination to do it. I'm glad that you did it


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

As a smoker of 20+ years and ex-smoker of about 3 years, I can say the best way to quit is just to do it. 

Don't try and figure out an acceptable amount of cigarettes or think it is ok to smoke occasionally, or only when you drink, or only after sex, or blah blah blah because you can't do it. 

You need to quit and swear you will never go back or pick one up ever again. 
Anything else and you will be right back where you are now.

I had been there before and quit one other time for a couple years thinking I could control it if I picked one up. Unfortunately, it just does not work that way. 

That being said, it will suck at first but after a while the cravings will be fewer and lighter. 
It took well over a year before I stopped completely having them. 

Just stick with it and eventually you will know it was the best choice you ever made.:thumbsup:


----------



## naedward812 (Oct 31, 2012)

Australian Tea Tree sticks. Basically toothpicks with tea tree oil in them. Handles the oral fixation on the times I have tried to quit. You can get them at nutrition stores.

I still smoke, and I want to quit. But right now, I haven't picked up a bike yet, and I am the type of person that needs to do something to get away from the cravings, something to get addicted to. Plus, when I have quit before, the weight gain has killed me. And I am the type of person that hates to work out, just boring to me. I use to run a lot, Marine Corp got me in to that, but I have bad knees from skiing all my life, and I am only 31, so the impact on the knees after about half a mile causes me to stop running. 

I know it is all mind over matter, but replacing it with something has always helped me, like biking did when I was back in MN. 

Now to just do it again.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't take this the wrong way but you are a guy who has admittedly never quit successfully and are giving advice on quitting.:lol:

Seriously, you are coming up with excuses on why you can't quit and until you stop doing that, you never will be able to quit. 

You just have to decide to do it then stick with it. 

I gained weight afterwards too. 
So then I had to stop making excuses for the weight gain and decide to get off my ass and do something about that too.


----------



## durianrider (Mar 16, 2009)

I used to smoke. One day I said 'wtf am I being a nicotine addict for? lol! I'm funding big tabacco by slowly killing myself!!'.

I was only 13 at the time. NEVER smoked a puff of tabacco since. Quit dope a few years later.

Some people wake up early than others. Most important thing is that we wake up at all...

ITS JUST A CHOICE IN THE MOMENT TO DECIDE BETWEEN MAGIC AND TRAGIC..


----------



## 893260 (Sep 8, 2012)

Almost 2 years now since my last cigarette. Took me 5 months to completely get over the habit after quitting. I used the nicotine patch plan and it seemed to take the edge off most of the time. Alot of willpower helps though. If I could do it, ANYONE can. I smoked for 16 years and already notice a big difference.


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

I too was a long time smoker. I have been quit for 7-8 years now and I'm in the best shape of my life at the age of 45. The most shocking thing for me after I quit was that, as much as 5 years after quitting, I would hack up phlegm that tasted like dirty ashtray. That stuff hangs with you a long time. I hope this doesn't gross anybody out too bad, but I thought it might help somebody make up their mind.


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

Congrats on quitting. If I had to list the "Dumbest Things I Ever Did", starting smoking would be at the top of the list. If I had to list the "Smartest Things I Ever Did", quitting smoking after almost 20 years would be at the top. After 10 years of not smoking, the only advice I have is never quit quitting.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats guys, keep after it.


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

jerry68 said:


> Congrats on quitting. If I had to list the "Dumbest Things I Ever Did", starting smoking would be at the top of the list. If I had to list the "Smartest Things I Ever Did", quitting smoking after almost 20 years would be at the top. After 10 years of not smoking, the only advice I have is never quit quitting.


Well Said !


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

jerry68 said:


> Congrats on quitting. If I had to list the "Dumbest Things I Ever Did", starting smoking would be at the top of the list. If I had to list the "Smartest Things I Ever Did", quitting smoking after almost 20 years would be at the top. After 10 years of not smoking, the only advice I have is never quit quitting.


Good point. Every time I didn't succeed, I learned something valuable that helped me the next time. I quit many times before I finally licked the habit.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

I've never smoked. Well, I tried a cigarette behind a garage once when I was very young and said to myself, nope, I don't like that.

Even though that's true, I have emphysema. I have a fairly rare disease where my body is attacking my lungs. Even though I've always been pretty healthy, I'm old enough that it has really started making a difference. I mention this because it doesn't matter what the emphysema is caused by, it's still the same in how it affects your body. So, my genetic emphysema affects my body just like it was caused by smoking. 

Not everyone that smokes gets emphysema, but about 95% of emphysema is caused by cigarettes.

This past year it got to where I got out of breath tying my shoes. I went snowshoeing with my wife and daughter and going up a small incline I had to just stop and watch them continue on. I started getting headaches that would keep me awake the entire night screaming in pain. I would leave the house so as to not freak out my family. 

I can't imagine doing something to myself that might likely cause what I have. You want a reason to quit, quit for your own health, for the health of those around you, and for the health of those you care about.

I started trying to get back into shape this year. I dug out my old racing bike and my rollers. I would spend 40 minutes getting ready and ride for 5 minutes. I closed my retail store at the beginning of the summer in order to spend as much time as I could getting healthier. To make it easier for my lungs to work, I've lost almost 50 pounds by cycling again. It has been a long road. In May of this year, I complained to my doctor who is a cyclist that while riding with a group, when we would come to even a small hill, it would be like I couldn't breathe. I could be at the front of the group and every single person would pass me and leave me way behind. He told me, I would never be able to ride with them. 

My lungs still don't work well, but I compensate today by being as healthy and in as good a shape as I can be in. I use several different inhalers and the doctors want me to start a plasma routine but it is very expensive and they aren't even sure it helps. I will log over 300 miles this week on my bike. It takes riding a lot of miles to be able to ride with the good riders around here, but I can now.

Quit Smoking, emphysema SUCKS.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Alphazz, thanks for sharing. The snowshoeing story was touching. My 5 year old daughter is the center of my universe and I understand how you must have felt. Sorry you have to live with the disease.


----------



## jsmit450 (Apr 19, 2012)

After starting back up 3 months ago and stopped riding, I have had enough. So I working on day 2 no smoking. Hard but I can do it.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

You sound just like me 2 years ago when I started taking riding more serious. I was 23 then also. Been smoking since 15. Eventually it clicks - you cant get better unless you quit smoking. Riding was the thing that saved my life. I tried quitting over and over again through the years but honestly didn't give a ****. I became so passionate about riding that I just quit cold turkey without even realizing it. I still have maybe 1 a month when I drink a little too much in one sitting. Don't worry too much about it. If you really want to quit you would have already. It will click sooner or later. Go on more group rides and see how hard it is to keep up with that shitty breathing. 

By the way I'm overweight too. At 5'9 I was 250 in 2007. Broke my back and lost 30 pounds. Got into riding and lost 20 pounds. Gained 10 back cus its the Freakin hollidays!  I don't so it for the exercise. I do it cus its fun as hell! 

But yea, since quitting smoking I realized I get left alone a lot when out with friends. They all to out to smoke and ide rather not be around it to avoid temptation. I live in Athens, GA. Huge college party town. Hard to come across a non smoker. It's even gotten to the point where if I meet a girl and we hit it off and she goes out to smoke a cig I lose interest fast. 

You'll get there buddy. Good luck!


Edit: MJ is your friend.


----------



## jsmit450 (Apr 19, 2012)

Almost 10 days no smoking and it feels great. I always forget how much smoking makes me forget about my bike


----------



## naedward812 (Oct 31, 2012)

jsmit450 said:


> Almost 10 days no smoking and it feels great. I always forget how much smoking makes me forget about my bike


Keep it up, almost over the initial cravings.

I haven't smoked in 23 days and put 150 miles on the bike.

Today was my longest ride to date, 16.7 miles. 2 laps. Stopped both laps at 6 miles to chat with a buddy that was resting. Quitting has been the best thing I have done. Everyday I can feel my body getting stronger and able to recover quicker.

I used the nicotine gum, actually still do, but it helps curb the cravings. after a couple weeks it gets easier.


----------



## toddmeyers (Oct 19, 2011)

jsmit450 said:


> Almost 10 days no smoking and it feels great. I always forget how much smoking makes me forget about my bike


Congrats. Every day gets better and better. I'm coming up on the 4 month mark.


----------



## GittinSkinny (Jan 12, 2010)

*Thank You*



Saddle Up said:


> Nor Cal Mike, stop whatever you are doing right now and go and get or order online a little book called Alan Carr's "The Easy Way To Stop Smoking". I would be a happy man indeed if the only advise of mine on this forum that you heeded was this. Take it from an addict, you can thank me later. Dude I **** you not, go now! Quitting smoking is indeed easy!!!
> 
> Easy Way To Stop Smoking Kit: Allen Carr: Books | chapters.indigo.ca


I just want to thank Nor-Cal-Mike and Saddle Up. Without this thread I would have never heard about an amazing little book. I was less than 1/2 way through it when I just knew it was working.

So after 39 years of at least 1 pack ( often more ) I have stopped. 17 days so far, since the first of the year and it has indeed been easy.

Thank You to both of you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

Remember, when you "quit something", it is forever. It is a life style change. You can never do it again for the rest of your life. Don't try to fool yourself when you get the urge after X amount of time, then smoke and think you quit because you will have just started again. Then you have to start quitting all over again to get back to where you were. 

I quit smoking (cold turkey) many years ago. I said to myself I will see how long I can go without smoking (37 years now). If I were to smoke now after all this time I would have to go this far again, I would be so ashamed of myself if I did. Quitting is " one of the best things I ever did in my life". I have since used the same strategy for the last 8 years with drinking alcohol and 7 years with soda. The money, stomach, health, & brain cells I have saved!


----------



## hikernks (Aug 21, 2012)

I smoked a pack to 1 1/2 a day for 12 years. I had my last cigarette December 18th of 2010, although I did start chewing. Three days later we landed for an extended vacation in sunny Afghanistan. Every day that I could (4-5 times a week) I would do ~20 miles on an exercise bike. 

In November of 2011, I finished my first 50 mile race. In December I quit chewing. In June of 2012, I finished the Dirty Kanza, and in September I bikepacked the Vapor Trail in Colorado on a fatbike. 

I quit drinking December 9th, 2012, and on January 28th, 2013, three days before I turned 33, I signed up to race the Tour Divide in June.

Never give up, stick with it, because the effort is SO worth the rewards! I'd say good luck, but luck ain't got nothin to do with it.


----------



## blazinb (Jul 31, 2012)

Interesting thread as I am an avid mountain biker and also own an electronic cigarette company here in Charlotte. While I am not a smoker I do have family members that used to smoke but I got them using our products and while the nicotine isn't the best thing for you giving up the tobacco by products in real cigs really makes me happy especially since its family. If any of you guys are interested in trying our products you can go to Electronic Cigarette | E Cigarettes | Purchase Electronic Cigarette | Buy Electronic Cigs Online and use discount code: MTBR and it will give you 25% off anything in our store. So again not trying to make a pathetic advertisement as there are better forumns to do that  if I can help any of you or you family trying that would be great and hope you guys can overcome the addiction and enjoy many more miles on the bikes!!


----------



## jsmit450 (Apr 19, 2012)

2 months 14 days baby!!!!


----------



## toddmeyers (Oct 19, 2011)

Good for you. I"m coming up on 6 months, the 9th to be exact.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Right on everybody. 12 years here. Quit smoking and started Mtn biking at the same time.


----------



## Flats (Feb 3, 2011)

I quit in September after the birth of my second daughter. I have also lost 20 lbs since Christmas. It's shameful how I used to accept being a fat, smoking slob as if that's who I truly was. It's sad how the lies we tell ourselves to to avoid being uncomfortable are the cause of our discomfort.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

I quit smoking a long time ago. My 13 year old daughter asked me to and I did. She's 30 now. I tried to quit for many years by cutting back, using the gum, and any other technique that was available. None worked for me.


----------



## GittinSkinny (Jan 12, 2010)

BUMP!
100 days and counting, I'll never go back.

Thanks everybody.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

*Good job!*

Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## nnorton44 (Mar 23, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## toddmeyers (Oct 19, 2011)

Way to go. Life is good!


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

I need to quit as well.


----------



## dhalsey (Aug 10, 2010)

It will be two years for me in August as a non smoker. This book it cold turkey was the only thing that would work
http://m.indigo.ca/product/books/Ea...clid=CN_r_IGllbICFQjZQgod1ncAIw&cookieCheck=1
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Had friends quit all sorts of ways: cold turkey when the reasons became important enough in their life (several other posters have mentioned things that changed their life), one used Chantix, a bunch used the e-cig vapor stuff. Got the solution with nicotine in it and then gradually lowered the nic content in the vapor until they didn't have a craving for it anymore. Some of my buds still "vape" but don't have any nicotine in it. Just need to oral fixation and they like the taste of what ever mixture they have. Still an expensive hobby though.


----------



## nnorton44 (Mar 23, 2013)

rosejacob6 said:


> hello
> friend you know,as we all knows that smoking is injurious to health but we are not ready to accept it in right way, we continue to start taking it so i would like to tell you if you really want to quit smoking just quit it because today is the best day as we knows tomorrow never comes. I have a best alternative for it just try or opt electronic cigarettes.it helps you to quit your deadly habit.electronic cigarettes does not contain tobacco products like traditional cigarettes have. That is why it is good for your health.
> Thanks


spammmmm


----------



## hikernks (Aug 21, 2012)

Agreed, spam. I tried an e-cigarette, and all it did was make me want a real one that much more, but YMMV.


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

I am replying without ready the 6 pages. So I may be echoing other posts.

First, I regret having ever hurt my body. I enjoyed it while doing it, but am working so hard now that I'm aging. I quit smoking around 24 years old. I'm now going on 60. And it was very difficult. But I worked in a hospital, and saw with my own eyes, the tracheotomies, and all of the rest. I had a good reason to quit.

I used two basic techniques. One is still smoking though. 

I smoked small quantities of cannabis whenever I had the urge. You still get to smoke, but eventually quitting is easy.

But the one that I found to truly work was a kind of postponement. If I had an urge to smoke, I would switch my brain around by telling myself that I'd have that cigarette in 5 minutes. I know it sounds stupid, but it did help.


----------



## Treyness (Feb 24, 2013)

nnnn


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Just keep making small strides and continue riding within your limits. 

I overcame congestive heart failure, from smoking and non-stop meth addiction. I went from being barely able to ride around the block twice...to doing 5-hour, 25 mile MTB epics, with 3,000ft of climbing. 

"The mind will quit.....well before the body does."


----------



## TonyIaco290 (Jun 6, 2013)

Here's some motivation- My grandfather, Rocco, smoked for about 60 years from about 1925 (when he got here from Italy) to his time in WWII where he went up to a 2 pack/day average until finally quitting in the late 1980's. Today, (July 13, 2013) we are celebrating his 98th birthday on Coronado island. He has no lasting issues that are attributed to smoking.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

TonyIaco290 said:


> Here's some motivation- My grandfather, Rocco, smoked for about 60 years from about 1925 (when he got here from Italy) to his time in WWII where he went up to a 2 pack/day average until finally quitting in the late 1980's. Today, (July 13, 2013) we are celebrating his 98th birthday on Coronado island. He has no lasting issues that are attributed to smoking.


Nice. Your uncle Rocco is obviously blessed with great genes. I've often heard if you can quit for longer than 8 years...the lungs almost entirely regenerate all lost/scarred tissue.


----------



## synodbio (Mar 21, 2013)

Choose a date within the next two weeks to quit. Don't wait for the "perfect" day – just pick a date and work with it. Put it in your calendar.

If you'd like:

List your reasons for quitting - health, family, money.
Write down some new hobbies you can do instead of smoking – exercise, knitting, making model airplanes- something to keep your hands and mind busy.
Speak with friends, family, and colleagues and ask for support. Tell them about your plan to quit, so it feels more real to you.
Start making the changes to push smoking out of your everyday life - stop smoking in the house and in the car. Make your house and car smoke-free, so no one is allowed to smoke inside.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

If I "wisely" invested every penny of what I spent on my 2-pack/day habit, for the past 25 years....I could easily be retired today, riding a top-of-the-line MTB. 

Tobacco is one of the hardest things in the world to quit - but it's so damn worth it.


----------



## GittinSkinny (Jan 12, 2010)

Just checking in. 6.5 months and counting.

It's kind of sad seeing the people standing in the smoking area over by the fence at work.


----------



## dhalsey (Aug 10, 2010)

Its been almost two years for me. I smoked for 18 years and I feel like my lungs have completely healed. It really was all in my head. The book posted in this thread was the solution.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tehninjo0 (Dec 23, 2012)

Nor-Cal-Mike said:


> Patches / gums are a no go for me, to expensive.


I hope you are already past the point of needing these but if you still do, do the math: the patch costs about the same as a pack-a-day habit.

Having said that, I quit for 3+ months using the patch twice but neither time stuck. In January, I quit cold turkey and now I rarely ever have the urge to smoke any longer.

Quitting smoking takes more than the will to quit. It takes commitment and a plan. It may sound corny but those guides that tell you to find **** to do instead of smoking are on to something. Stuff your mug with a donut if you need to or chew on a pencil when you crave. Better yet, do something healthy (e.g. go for a ride) instead. Think about when you normally crave (while driving, drinking, or after success/failure at work) and then pre-plan alternatives for those instances. Break bad habits by replacing them with better habits.

Oh and some sort of detox program for your first week as a nonsmoker can't hurt either. Start with lots of water and garlic and take it from there.

Good luck!!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

tehninjo0 said:


> I hope you are already past the point of needing these but if you still do, do the math: the patch costs about the same as a pack-a-day habit.
> 
> Having said that, I quit for 3+ months using the patch twice but neither time stuck. In January, I quit cold turkey and now I rarely ever have the urge to smoke any longer.
> 
> ...


Exactly. My "plan" to stay quit, was to ride a bike. Little did I know that smoking for 22 years non-stop, turned my fitness into mush. Riding a bike at first was actually HARDER than the act of quitting itself!

If I had to do it all over again....I'd still buy another bike.


----------



## Taranis (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats! I smoked for 20+ years a pack and a half a day. Ive been smoke free for 4 years now.

Seeing as you have successfully stopped I'll skip the how to advice, and go straight to these warnings:


Each time you quit it's gets harder and harder to stop. You said "I'll never go back", GOOD, don't do it! You think that was hard? Next time will be much more difficult.
After a while (month, year or more) your brain may try to trick you into starting again, by trying to fool you into thinking you could be one of those annoying 'occasional smokers', or that it was not that hard to quit. Don't do it!


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey guys just wanted to send out a quick thank you to everyone on this post/topic. And a very special thanks to who ever the hell 1st posted about Allen Carr's easy way to quit smoking book. I am 29years old. I have been a "full time" smoker since the age of 14. I quit two times in the past 4 years. Both times using Chantix. 1st time made it about 6 months and the last time I quit for about a year. Well getting back into mountain biking after 14years, I starting looking into quitting again..... Hopefully this time for good. So I spent the $150+ on my starter pack of Chantix and was waiting for the "right time" to start taking it. Fearing once again how it make me feel taking it and how it messed with my head it is still sitting in my med cabinet. About two weeks ago I was looking around on MTBR and saw a quitting smoking post. Shocked to see that on here I had to take a look. Well after reading through all the posts I went on to amazon the next day and ordered Allen Carr's book. I can not even tell you the last time I read a book. But it was $12.90. What did I have to loose. So after 3-4 days of reading after work, I finished the book on this past Monday Aug 5th at 9:45pm. At 9:46pm I became a non smoker again. And I must say it was very easy. There are a few times that can be rough for the first few days but I must say it is worth it. Anyway..... Sorry for the long story. Thanks again for everyone on this topic. If you are reading this, still smoking and want to quit . STOP reading this post and go buy the book already. You won't regret it. I am so looking forward to my first non smoker ride this weekend and hacking up all the **** from my lungs the entire time. Thanks again all.


----------



## dhalsey (Aug 10, 2010)

That book changed my life. I read it two years ago and have been a non smoker for two years. I killed the monster.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I read only ONE CHAPTER of his book, inside a Barnes & Noble....and the rest is history. I have been stink-free, for 2802 DAYS now...


----------



## jsmit450 (Apr 19, 2012)

I gotta do this it is killing me and everything I love about mountain biking. Quit for 2 months earlier this year and then quit riding its time to stop the little monster


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

So almost a full month without smoking. I must say I feel great !!!! Sure there are a few times now and again I'm like "hey shouldn't I be smoking right now". Like after a meal. But for the most part I have no desire to light one up ever again. I'm around them everyday at work and it still does not make me want one. I know now that I'm not missing out on anything. After about 2weeks I was able to feel the difference on the trail, I have made a few climbs that I could not do before and I only have to rest for a few moments after. I'm very excited for more to come. Also for those of you out there that are worried about the weight gain. I have not gained a pound ( and I'm a 290# clyde that does not eat all that well) but now its time to loose some..... Now last but not least the most important gain of all so far. I have finally had the energy after a long day at work to run around the yard chasing after my 18 month old daughter. I will never trade that for cigarettes ever again. Thanks again everyone for all the kind words and most of all thanks for telling be about that amazing book!!!! I truly did learn the "easy way to quit smoking". Thank you Allen Carr !!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats to all, this is one occasion that you can be proud of being a quitter.


----------



## Gromov (Sep 11, 2013)

Quitter myself...twice.

First time after 6-7 years of pack a day smoking. Used patches, but they only help partially, when I had cravings red crunchy apples helped. I would go thru few kgs a day.

Second time this was me being stupid so I started smoking again but quit a year after. This was pretty easy because I decided I'll quit during Ramadan and did so successfully.

tldr. crunchy apples helped me during cravings.


----------



## khemikale (Sep 20, 2013)

Bought a Giant Talon 27.5 5 last Wednesday, and started back on the E-Cig same day. Haven't had a cig since, been riding ~15 road miles a night. Hitting some trails tomorrow, can't wait! Mind over matter. I will eventually quit the E-Cig as well. I'm sure the trails are going to be great motivation for lung capacity!


----------



## Gromov (Sep 11, 2013)

khemikale said:


> Bought a Giant Talon 27.5 5 last Wednesday, and started back on the E-Cig same day. Haven't had a cig since, been riding ~15 road miles a night. Hitting some trails tomorrow, can't wait! Mind over matter. I will eventually quit the E-Cig as well. I'm sure the trails are going to be great motivation for lung capacity!


That's awesome. You gotta make sure you handle first two weeks without cigarettes at all. First two weeks is when your body is getting used to no nicotine and tons of other chemicals.

If you do smoke, you will delay this process by few more days if not a week. And it will not even worth it, it will be really disgusting, it will taste like the first cigarette you ever smoked, that taste after which you need a gallon of coke to make it disappear.

Stay strong brother!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingsqueak (Jul 21, 2013)

I smoked for 27yrs and tried everything...I'd hit three months and depression would hit me and I'd start again for relief. Eventually breathing problems hit and I had to quit. A co-worker had an ecig so I tried it. I stopped the day I started with the e-cig. I've not smoked in over three years now. I do still use the e-cig though but all my breathing issues are gone (I have data measured by a pulmonologist).

A key with the e-cig is to use a high enough nicotine level and powerful enough battery to suit your own need depending on your level and type of addiction. A physical habit smoker can use the skinny cig shaped types and it will work. For heavily nicotine dependent like I was, a bigger battery type "mod" like my pro-vari and higher nicotine level like 24 or 36mg will get the job done. 

The bigger battery gives you all day time and also higher intensity vapor so the nicotine absorbs properly. That was the key for me.


----------



## kingsqueak (Jul 21, 2013)

I'll add that 18650 battery is the key. There are a ton of mods (the vaporizers) out there but the 18650 ones work best.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

How are all you Quitters doing? Lets hear some continuing success stories.


----------



## tehninjo0 (Dec 23, 2012)

Dirty $anchez said:


> How are all you Quitters doing? Lets hear some continuing success stories.


Going strong since January.


----------



## m4rki (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey Guys I just wanted to say thanks. Because of the recommendations on this thread I went and bought the Alan Carr book and I'm about half way through. As per the recommendations in the book I will continue to smoke until I finish the book but I will report back after. Once again Thanks this thread was the motivation I needed.


----------



## m4rki (Sep 24, 2013)

Quick update guys, I've been an ex smoker for 2 weeks. It was a damn sight easier than I thought it was going to be. I have had a few I want to stab everybody moments but not as many as I thought I would. 
Just need the shoulder to come good so I can get back on the bike and see the difference.


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

m4rki said:


> Quick update guys, I've been an ex smoker for 2 weeks. It was a damn sight easier than I thought it was going to be. I have had a few I want to stab everybody moments but not as many as I thought I would.
> Just need the shoulder to come good so I can get back on the bike and see the difference.


That's awesome man. Congrats. I'm a little over two months smoke free after Allen Carr's book. It does get easier. There are still a few times a week I have a moment I think I should smoke, but then I remember I'm a non smoker. Other wise I'm around it everyday and does not bother me much at all. I feel bad for the smokers that still believe that It's way too hard to quit. If your ready to quit, this book will make it happen.


----------



## kingsqueak (Jul 21, 2013)

m4rki said:


> Quick update guys, I've been an ex smoker for 2 weeks. It was a damn sight easier than I thought it was going to be. I have had a few I want to stab everybody moments but not as many as I thought I would.
> Just need the shoulder to come good so I can get back on the bike and see the difference.


Riding will help get the tension out for sure. After about six months I noticed the biggest breathing and sense of smell improvements. I could notice someone smoking in a car in front of me way up the road...I never noticed things like that before.

3.5yrs later I still want a smoke if drinking or if I over eat heh. Not sure that ever goes away.


----------



## jsmit450 (Apr 19, 2012)

Day 4 no smoking !! Going to reward myself with a ride tonight . 2nd ride in over 8 months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

In a couple weeks, it'll be three years smoke-free for me. I think I'll use that as justification for buying a new fork! Quit smoking soon after I started riding, my lungs just couldn't handle it. For anyone who's having trouble quitting, keep at it!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Good to hear success stories, keep it up. It's good to be a quitter.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

The best thing about smoking cigarettes is the immediate boost in health and energy you feel when you finally quit. Nearing 50 I was feeling pretty worn, but 2 weeks after quitting I felt 20 years younger and had twice the energy. Non- smokers never get to experience that buzz!

A year and a half later I still like the smell of them but never have even the slightest desire to light one of my own. I don't get sick nearly as often and generally feel a lot healthier but I've lost that initial power boost I felt when I first quit, so I'm considering taking up the habit again for about a year and then quitting to feel that rush once more. 

I'm kidding of course, congratulations to everyone who has dumped the nicotine monkey!


----------



## m4rki (Sep 24, 2013)

jsmit450 said:


> Day 4 no smoking !! Going to reward myself with a ride tonight . 2nd ride in over 8 months.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Nice work mate. It does get easier 3 weeks in and I don't even think about smoking much anymore. I cant recommend the book enough though.
My only regret is that I didn't do it sooner.


----------



## swing22hard (Jul 30, 2013)

I have been quit for over a year after 20 years of a about 7-8 smokes a day. I have always been active playing racquetball 3-4 days a week & never had any breathing issues & took up mountain biking 3 months ago, there are some days that I will have coughing spells for a couple of days, the trails I have around me have grinding uphills to get to the honey pot for the down hill fun. Just curious if anyone else has the coughing spells like I have? since it has started getting colder it seems to be getting worse, some days not as bad as others but when I ride with guys that want to talk & carry conversations while riding up hill it seems the coughing is worse. lol


----------



## jsmit450 (Apr 19, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

Cheap smokes! Only $6 a pack where you live? Congrats on the milestone!


----------



## Poe4soul (Nov 18, 2012)

I quit smoking in '92. I wouldn't recommend the way I stopped. I was hit by a car working on a county road, compound femur fracture. After 12 days in the hospital, and a good supply of drugs, I decided to never start up again. It wasn't hard for me. I was so drugged up even food wasn't a concern. I was 27 and in great shape, minus the smoking. In 3 months I lost 35 lbs of muscle. 

Even after all these years of not smoking I still get an urge. It's not from the smell, or the normal triggers when you're in the throes of quitting, but it's the romantic foreplay of rolling a cigarette and the first drag. I guess it's the feeling of anticipation of the high nicotine used to give me. If I see someone rolling a cigarette I get a little nostalgic and for a second I'll go back to that place when I was addicted. 

Good to all that have quit.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Poe4soul, it might be a good idea to read Allen Carr's "The Easy Way to Stop Smoking". I don't smoke, but after reading about the success people have had with it in this thread, brought a couple copies to give to people I care about. 

I skimmed thru it. It makes sense, and is a real eye-opener. He really goes into why people smoke, and explains how the perceived pleasures of smoking are really non-existent. 

He doesn't use scare-tactics, yet it made me glad to be a non-smoker. You may have the same experience with it .


----------



## Poe4soul (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reference. I haven't smoked in 20 years. It will never happen again. I'll put it on the list but it's a long list of books. Reading Eat to Live right now which is about 180* from a smokers lifestyle as you can get.


----------



## GittinSkinny (Jan 12, 2010)

Just checking in again. 1 year and 1 day. Not even one smoke or chew. Thanks everybody!


----------



## OutLore (Aug 9, 2013)

I gave up last January, not as a resoluton, was on 14th - so coming up for a year. I had been a smoker for 25'ish years, with a 5 year quitting period in there somewhere.

What actually did it for me this time, is that I was prepared for the cravings and how hard it was going to be. I didn't use any gum/patches or whatever, just stopped one Monday with a guy at work (who has since started again). 

So - part of my issue when I gave up previously was that I would actually stress out about being stuck somewhere, having a really bad day and wanting to smoke, but not being able to - so for the first 6 months this time, I carried a pack with 4 smokes and a lighter in it... sounds really odd, but I think it actually helped.

Good luck to everyone else who's trying to quit smoking or anything else!!!


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

Really damn cool to read all of these success stories. I quit smoking about 5 years ago - time flies. Congrats to all of you on your journeys to a much healthier lifestyle.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

I've been smoking since I was 14, now 34. Tried quitting several times with no success. Cold turkey, patches, cloves, tons of pot, and lastly e-cigs. I am now going on day 4 with no smoking, although I cheated and got a couple root canals so I slept through the first 24 hours (severe dental phobia so I was sedated and am still on heavy meds and in tons of pain, going back after the weekend to have them finish the job, they obviously missed a root or something in one of the teeth) and now take a couple puffs off the e-cig every couple hours to keep me on the wagon. My original plan was to buy a nice new acoustic guitar, and hit a bike park and rent a DH rig to see what all the fuss is about with the money I save, but now its all going to the $16k worth of dental work I need. Dunno how I'm gonna afford that though, the 2 root canals out of pocket wiped me out.
Still, even after 3 days of laying in bed hurting, I can already breathe better and my sense of smell is increasing significantly, which worries me because I already had a pretty sensitive sniffer, I'm afraid I'll never get the house clean enough once I'm back on my feet.

How does everyone deal with being around your old smoking buddies or going to a bar where everyone smokes? I am a musician so I can't just stop going to venues ya know?

Good luck everyone!


----------



## jsmit450 (Apr 19, 2012)

It's always a fight and it only takes one to start everything all over and you have to start the suffering all over to quit again. 82 days for me so far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Just read "The easy way to quit smoking". I tend to agree with everything he said but one point. I don't think it is the nicotine that really is addictive, its some other chemicals/substances added to the tobacco. The e-cig or patch does not give the same satisfaction/buzz as a real cigarette.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

musikron said:


> and now take a couple puffs off the e-cig every couple hours to keep me on the wagon.


Dump the e-cigs if at all possible, they'll just keep you strung out. Once you truly break the habit, *zero* nicotine or e-cigs for a couple of weeks, I doubt you'll have any trouble hanging out with smokers. 1 & 1/2 years since my last one and I still like the smell of them, but have no desire whatsoever to inhale one.


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

musikron said:


> How does everyone deal with being around your old smoking buddies or going to a bar where everyone smokes? I am a musician so I can't just stop going to venues ya know?


 First off you REALLY gotta want to quit. I had a girlfriend who also smoked but I quit for a brief time, when I would kiss her it tasted horrible which opened my eyes, although I did start smoking again after a while. I then actually quit cold turkey because a new non smoking girlfriend at the time didn't smoke and I didn't want to put her through that horrible taste of cigarettes from my mouth.

I also wanted to see how long I could go without a cigarette, 38 years now, and will never do it again, if I did I would have to go 38 years without having a cigarette. I hate the smell of it, dont like to be around it at all, and its a terrible addiction that will rob your money and your health as you get older. I have a 79 year old mother in law as a reference to that and continues to smoke even with all the health problems from it.

I am sure the government likes taking your money from the taxes it generates and the health care system does to, smoking is BIG business. What a way to loose your money and your health! Do you want that for yourself? What do you really have if you don't have your health?

I am also a musician and own my own live sound audio business working in bars all the time with people who drink and smoke. In 1 month it will be 9 years since I drank alcohol. I used the same method of cold turkey and see how long I could go without it. Though I would get a soda instead of alcohol to satisfy my need to go to the bar. It will soon be 8 years since I quit drinking soda. I now drink only water I take from home when I go to work, when I go out for dinner I have water (with lemon if they have it) when I am out, IT'S FREE, SAVES SO MUCH MONEY!

One of the biggest things I see and have learned from drinking alcohol is that it wil make you do things you wouldnt normally do and that is what I tell people. if you want to quit smoking , DON'T DRINK as it will cloud your judgement and you will most likely smoke again.

I look at all these people drinking and smoking and KNOW FOR SURE I am so much better off without it. I did chew tobacco for a few years but used the same cold turkey, see how long I can go without it method. It has worked for me.

Now I am outside riding a bike everyday because I don't want to miss a day. A little reverse phycology. I do something everyday to better my life and heath, as opposed to not doing something everyday that would ruin my life and health. Some days I ride farther some days a very minimal ride but I can comfortably say I have ridden a bike, sometimes on the road for my commute, sometimes on my mountain bike in the woods, sometimes around the yard or to the mailbox only if my time is limited, but I still did it. Missed 1 day in 3 years and regretted doing that. I am in the best health I have been in my whole life!

Allot of people do things because others do it, maybe they think they are cool, it helps them fit in. It takes a stonger person not to do something than it does to do let yourself be like everyone else. If you want to change your life and have better health good luck to you, I wish you the best, YOU CAN DO THIS, YOU CAN DO THIS, REPEAT, IF YOU REALLY WANT TO!


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

Bizman said:


> First off you REALLY gotta want to quit. I had a girlfriend who also smoked but I quit for a brief time, when I would kiss her it tasted horrible which opened my eyes, although I did start smoking again after a while. I then actually quit cold turkey because a new non smoking girlfriend at the time didn't smoke and I didn't want to put her through that horrible taste of cigarettes from my mouth.
> 
> I also wanted to see how long I could go without a cigarette, 38 years now, and will never do it again, if I did I would have to go 38 years without having a cigarette. I hate the smell of it, dont like to be around it at all, and its a terrible addiction that will rob your money and your health as you get older. I have a 79 year old mother in law as a reference to that and continues to smoke even with all the health problems from it.
> 
> ...


Great story thanks for sharing! I don't smoke but have enjoyed reading this thread and hearing all of the success stories. I am battling with something myself...noting like smoking.........it is late night snacking. I eat healthy all day long but at the end of the day I feel the need for junk! What you guys are going through inspires me to win my cheesy little battle:thumbsup:


----------



## BIDguy (Sep 8, 2013)

I did the same thing with chewing tobacco, used it for 32 years, and had "quit" once or twice during that time, but it was more of a I quit buying it, but could always find a buddy that had some. 2 years ago now, I woke up took chew, and said why? so I threw the can in the garbage spit it out, told my wife and kids that I was going to be an ass for a few days, and apologized in advance. I am now done, but I will admit that every once in awhile I will be doing something and it still triggers the thought of putting a chew in. It is a mental decision to not do it, and to not let it control you but to control your own future.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

OK getting difficult here. I REALLY am restless and want to go for a ride/walk/ bout of sex, anything physical, but the botched root canal is keeping me in bed, even standing up or laying down causes an explosion of pain. Its times like this I wish I hadn't gotten rid of all the tvs in the house so I could play a video game or something.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

musikron said:


> OK getting difficult here. I REALLY am restless and want to go for a ride/walk/ bout of sex, anything physical, but the botched root canal is keeping me in bed, even standing up or laying down causes an explosion of pain. Its times like this I wish I hadn't gotten rid of all the tvs in the house so I could play a video game or something.


You can do this. Hang in there, hope you get that fixed soon.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

AZ said:


> You can do this. Hang in there, hope you get that fixed soon.


 Thanks for the well wishes and positive support!

 Going back to the dentist on Monday so they can go back in and finish the job, and if they can't get it right that time I'm having the damn thing yanked.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

musikron said:


> Thanks for the well wishes and positive support!
> 
> Going back to the dentist on Monday so they can go back in and finish the job, and if they can't get it right that time I'm having the damn thing yanked.


How you holding up? Still hangin in there I hope.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

AZ said:


> How you holding up? Still hangin in there I hope.


 Still hanging on, the severe nerve pain is diminishing on its own a bit, which is a good thing. Really in the thick of the poison detox though. Still on the wagon, thanks!


----------



## whiplash4 (Jan 16, 2014)

I was never a heavy smoker, but a smoker nonetheless. I woke up one day and said," I will never smoke another cigarette ever again." Its been 3 years now and I feel great! It was hard at first, especially when you drink and when you are around old smoking buddies, but now I very RARELY (if ever) crave a cigarette anymore.

Cold turkey is definitely the way to go. Exceptions such as, "Just one cigarette in the morning", "Just one cigarette after a meal/sex", "I'll only smoke when I party/drink" are excuses that will simply keep you hooked. If you decide to quit, it should be for the rest of your life with no exceptions.


----------



## whiplash4 (Jan 16, 2014)

musikron said:


> How does everyone deal with being around your old smoking buddies or going to a bar where everyone smokes? I am a musician so I can't just stop going to venues ya know?


If your in a location where its prohibited to smoke indoors, don't join them outside.


----------



## PBNinja (Jan 30, 2014)

I quit five and a half years ago on my thirtieth birthday. The motivation was that I wanted to be around to see my daughter turn thirty, guilt kept me off them and I now have two more kids. 

Cold turkey, no patches, no excuses. You have to WANT to quit or you'll never do it, it was my third attempt but the first time I had a tangible reason.


----------



## Poe4soul (Nov 18, 2012)

whiplash4 said:


> I was never a heavy smoker, but a smoker nonetheless. I woke up one day and said," I will never smoke another cigarette ever again." Its been 3 years now and I feel great! It was hard at first, especially when you drink and when you are around old smoking buddies, but now I very RARELY (if ever) crave a cigarette anymore.
> 
> Cold turkey is definitely the way to go. Exceptions such as, "Just one cigarette in the morning", "Just one cigarette after a meal/sex", "I'll only smoke when I party/drink" are excuses that will simply keep you hooked. If you decide to quit, it should be for the rest of your life with no exceptions.


Not sure I buy into this. I quit smoking 20 plus years ago. I can smoke a cigar or hand rolled without starting up again. Funny thing is they always sound better than they are. Maybe it's a personality thing but I don't buy into once an addict, always an addict.


----------



## whiplash4 (Jan 16, 2014)

Poe4soul said:


> Not sure I buy into this. I quit smoking 20 plus years ago. I can smoke a cigar or hand rolled without starting up again. Funny thing is they always sound better than they are. Maybe it's a personality thing but I don't buy into once an addict, always an addict.


I'd definitely say it's a personality thing. What works for some doesn't work for all. The main reason I say you should stop smoking for rest of your life is because it is considered one of the most unhealthy things you can do. It's a lifestyle thing - once you quit, it can help lead to a healthier lifestyle of eating better and exercising.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Poe4soul said:


> Not sure I buy into this. I quit smoking 20 plus years ago. I can smoke a cigar or hand rolled without starting up again. Funny thing is they always sound better than they are. Maybe it's a personality thing but I don't buy into once an addict, always an addict.


I'm glad that works for you and frankly I'm a little jealous because I have always romanticised the notion of being able to light up just every once in a while, on a special occasion or under the right circumstance. Unfortunately I don't have that ability. After years of going without I smoked a few while enjoying a bit too much tequila one night with some old friends and the next day I'm buying a pack. That was the start of another 7 years of being chained to tobacco. Somehow my system is wired wrong and I would say that yes, I am easily addicted to nicotine, and I'm not the only one.

18 months without any now and I honestly don't miss them, but I don't take my newfound freedom for granted anymore.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I quit smoking a year and a half ago after smoking a pack and half a day for 9 years. I was a very strange and atypical case I think. I had started riding a few months before for health reasons, and I loved it so I did it more and more until one day I lit a cigarette and it just tasted terrible and made me feel sick. It was my normal brand, and everything. I put it out and thought nothing of it until a few days later when I realized I hadn't picked up the pack I had pulled it out of for 3 days. It sat there on my dresser for another month before I threw it away. I haven't had a cigarette since. 

I was making a lot of lifestyle changes then, adding exercise, quit drinking, eating better, cutting toxic relationships out of my life, and forming a new social group of people with healthier habits. It's a big change to try to beat an addiction, so use the momentum to change all the things in your life that suck, all the bad habits and you'll find the whole process easier. The more you do to make your body and mind feel healthier, the easier of a time you will have with staying away from the cancer sticks.


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

I quit smoking about 5 years after I started in high school. I am a surfer, and I was already noticing the harmful effects of five years of smoking about a pack a day. I had a bad wipeout and long hold down at Sunset Beach on Oahu. I thought I wasn't going to make it. Almost blacked out. I decided to quit.
I took a class in "self hypnosis" and actually practiced the techniques religeously for three months, until I had totally changed my self-image to that of a non-smoker. I also used cinnamon toothpicks as a crutch, going thru the smoking motions with them, but inhaling fresh, clean air instead of tobacco smoke.
I hate tobacco smoke, and try to not hang out with smokers. I quit going to bars and taverns, and decided that I wasn't going to listen to any more George Thorogood singing about "drinkin alone." No sixers in my fridge now. No hard liquor in the house. Not even a bottle of wine.

I'm thinking about quitting drinking altogether, but I can still see myself caving in for a micro-brew with some friends at the beach. I gotta ditch that image!

These days, I like a clear head and quick reflexes. I don't eat candy, bakery goods (except for organic whole grain bread), fast food, most processed foods, and quit going to fast food restaurants years ago. There is no sugar or junk food in my house. I even quit eating at the local deli, since the deli meats have preservatives in them.
I'm going to start growing many of my own veggies again, too. I eat fish that I catch, and am in the process of sourcing some grass-fed beef, and hope to find a local source of grass-fed buffalo. Etc. Etc. (Its never too late to cleanup one's act!)

Now I'm cutting back on the coffee, too.


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

PlutonicPlague said:


> Now I'm cutting back on the coffee, too.


I just picked up a coffee habit! But I cut out soda and energy drinks, so it's a step in the right direction I suppose. 
Back on topic, 3 years and 3+ months since I quit smoking.


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

Sorry about straying off topic there. I just recently decided to (more or less) quit the alcohol. Mainly to save $$, since I'm now retired and living on a fixed income. With WA state retail tax, sixers of micro brew were running me about $9 on the average. That adds up over time.
Many of the locals here buy their cigs and tobacco on the nearby Indian Rez.

It was 1974 when I finally quit smoking tobacco. 40 years ago, now!


----------



## PBNinja (Jan 30, 2014)

Poe4soul said:


> Not sure I buy into this. I quit smoking 20 plus years ago. I can smoke a cigar or hand rolled without starting up again. Funny thing is they always sound better than they are. Maybe it's a personality thing but I don't buy into once an addict, always an addict.


With the greatest respect, if you still smoke then you haven't quit? You're either a smoker or you're not. Maybe I'm misinterpreting what you've said?

I wouldn't smoke a single cigarette or cigar for fear of getting started all over again. That's just me though. I didn't want to sort of stop, or cut down, I wanted to quit.


----------



## Poe4soul (Nov 18, 2012)

PBNinja said:


> With the greatest respect, if you still smoke then you haven't quit? You're either a smoker or you're not. Maybe I'm misinterpreting what you've said?
> 
> I wouldn't smoke a single cigarette or cigar for fear of getting started all over again. That's just me though. I didn't want to sort of stop, or cut down, I wanted to quit.


I don't smoke. I haven't had a smoke in over 2-3 years, unless you include canibus. I've probably only smoked 3 times in 22 years. But on a rare occasion, either at a social event, like playing golf in a charity event with friends, I'll partake in a cigar. On that golf event, I smoked part of one cigar, didn't find the attraction I used to, and didn't smoke again. Why? Because I'm no longer addicted to the drug.

I get everyone is different. I'm sure some couldn't do that but I did. I didn't wake up jonesing for another smoke. It just didn't happen.


----------



## Taranis (Dec 30, 2009)

Poe4soul said:


> I don't smoke. I haven't had a smoke in over 2-3 years, unless you include canibus. I've probably only smoked 3 times in 22 years. But on a rare occasion, either at a social event, like playing golf in a charity event with friends, I'll partake in a cigar. On that golf event, I smoked part of one cigar, didn't find the attraction I used to, and didn't smoke again. Why? Because I'm no longer addicted to the drug.
> 
> I get everyone is different. I'm sure some couldn't do that but I did. I didn't wake up jonesing for another smoke. It just didn't happen.


Unfortunately your experience is not the norm for most truly addicted smokers (like me). Like PBNinja and other long term smokers, I could not have a single cig because it kicks the dependency into full gear immediately and I would be back to 20 a day. I quit several times for 1+year and fell back to the habit each time because I fooled myself into believing that I was totally over tobacco and could have 'just one'.


----------



## Poe4soul (Nov 18, 2012)

Taranis said:


> Unfortunately your experience is not the norm for most truly addicted smokers (like me). Like PBNinja and other long term smokers, I could not have a single cig because it kicks the dependency into full gear immediately and I would be back to 20 a day. I quit several times for 1+year and fell back to the habit each time because I fooled myself into believing that I was totally over tobacco and could have 'just one'.


I get it. On the contrary, one year is a pretty small amount of time in comparison to a "long term" smoker. I didn't have a smoke for 10 plus years when I tried one. I had only been smoking for about 10 years. I also knew there was no way in hell I was going to have two. I also get that we are all different. The true takeaway to the story, is without the addiction, cigarettes and cigars taste like shiat.

One thing is for sure, quitting smoking now is easier than it was in the recent past. The times I struggled to quit, my crew would smoke in the truck on the way to the job site. In a truck for 30 minutes with 2nd hand smoke is pretty hard to take when you are in the throes of withdrawal. Even bars in Oregon are now smoke free. Back in the day, if you wanted to quit you had to change your whole life to avoid exposure for at least a month or two, maybe more depending.


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

I have been tobacco free for just over 4 months now.
I have smoked longer than (I imagine) most MTBR forum members have been alive.
As such, I didn't ride as much as I like and did have a 20-odd year spot where I did NO cycling of any kind. Since I have joined this forum I have been riding off-on. Last year I transferred and moved to a MUCH more bike friendly area and MUCH more happy about it.

That said I have tried:
Cold Turkey (lacked the willpower strength)
Nicorette (did nothing to stop the craving)
Lozenges (gave me the hic-ups)
Patches (nothing to stop craving)
Chantix (suffered from paranoia, anxiety, and the worst horrible nightmares imaginable)

Then I tried e-cigs. No craving, cheaper than smoking and all the above products, can slowly break away from the habits associated with smoking. Started at 18mg nicotine (same as reg cig) and now down to 12-6mg (I mix the juice). I plan on being done completely by June. I breath easier, more energy. still get winded but I have noticed an improvement there. It worked for me, may not do so for you.
*edit*
wanted to say last month I did drop to 6mg but cravings started. I immediately went to local vape shop and bought a 12mg juice, problem solved. The flavors are another reason why I am taking my time, I really like them.


----------



## Poe4soul (Nov 18, 2012)

Very cool Whaked. Good luck on your journey. Just think, once you kick it to the curb you will save about $1800/year, or more, if you were smoking one pack a day. After a year, go splurge on a new bike, a trip or something to celebrate.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Still no smokes for me since the new year. Everyone in the band still smokes, but it honestly doesn't bother me in the least. Smoke on their clothes and breath smells nasty, but when they are actually smoking it is very non-offensive.


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

musikron said:


> Still no smokes for me since the new year. Everyone in the band still smokes, but it honestly doesn't bother me in the least. Smoke on their clothes and breath smells nasty, but when they are actually smoking it is very non-offensive.


I noticed that too. On poker nite duting breaks the cig smoke doesn't bother me. However when a coworker returns from smoke break he smells nasty.


----------



## PatMc (Feb 14, 2014)

I got on the e-cigs, and it worked great for about 6 months.....then all the guys at work would bum smokes on occasion started buying packs and taking it up full time now that I didn't have any, and of course, I slipped a bit. I'm back on the e-cigs now and determined to get in shape. The e-cigs work better if you can stay away from smokers for a while.


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

PatMc said:


> I got on the e-cigs, and it worked great for about 6 months.....then all the guys at work would bum smokes on occasion started buying packs and taking it up full time now that I didn't have any, and of course, I slipped a bit. I'm back on the e-cigs now and determined to get in shape. The e-cigs work better if you can stay away from smokers for a while.


Everything works better if you can stay away from smokers in general, IMO.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow didn't even know this thread was here great read this far. I've been up and down with fighting cigarettes for several months now. Problem I have is for some reason I turn into a prick without even realizing it after about 10-12 hrs of nothing. I have a wife and 2 boys, and my riding plus my health (well still good except lungs lacking obviously) as reasons to quit. But its a fight.

Read earlier in this thread about a book, is it actually worth a crap? Still chewing through the thread, trying cold turkey again tomorrow. I know mindset isn't where it needs to be, will power lacking when stuck indoors all the time cause winter is extra harsh this year.

Chantix not an option mind is not right as it is (childhood etc some things still come out of the dark in my head and mess with me once in a while). Possible side effects not worth risk.

E cigs.do nothing, gum irritates throat, patches make me want to smoke more.

So there's some background, need a way to help break the cycle of my attitude so I don't feel like crap and turn to a cig. Mainly a way to flush my body quickly so I can concentrate on the mental side of this.

Sent from my Nokia Stupidphone using Tapatalk


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

I quit about 7years ago with the aid of Wellbutrin. This was the crazy pill version of a popular quit smoking drug at the time. Dr. Went this route to get it covered by insurance. Apparently quitting smoking is not covered but crazy is. Good stuff. I was able to quit and the family was able to tolerate me while doing so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

tigris99 said:


> So there's some background, need a way to help break the cycle of my attitude so I don't feel like crap and turn to a cig. Mainly a way to flush my body quickly so I can concentrate on the mental side of this.


A week long solo backpack or mtb trip, sans tobacco, far enough into the sticks that hitting a Circle-K is not an option. You won't be a jerk to anyone but yourself and will emerge from the woods a clean, mean, fighting machine with no physical addiction. I did this many years ago and it worked perfectly, unfortunately I started smoking again 7 years later but thankfully now am off them again via cold turkey- almost 2 years now.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Read the book, The Easy Way to Quit Smoking by Alan Carr, it really helps. Both myself and drummer have had success after reading that book. Its short too, takes about 2-3 hours and its done.


----------



## PBNinja (Jan 30, 2014)

Actually the hardest bit of quitting for me was the lack of support or understanding from my wife. I hid the smoking from my parents, ridiculous at 30 years of age.

Whenever my wife was having a monthly visit and the inevitable row would break out her attitude was it was all my fault and "go have a smoke and calm yourself down" was the ignorance I had to contend with. The irony of it was it made me all the more determined to prove the b*tch wrong so she was actually doing me a favour 

Good luck to all of you on the quitting path, it's definitely the right way to go. I was that guy who ran to the smoke hut in the p*ssing rain and freezing weather to get my fix, I enjoyed a smoke as much as anyone but I do NOT miss them in the slightest. I've put weight on and feel much better.

As someone else mentioned too, you don't realise how much you stink until you quit and smell other people coming back from a smoke break.


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

musikron said:


> Read the book, The Easy Way to Quit Smoking by Alan Carr.


I might still have that book somewhere, completely useless IMNSHO.
"Just follow my steps and you will be smoke free in no time. Just listen to what Phyllis D of nowheresville, USA has to say,..." rinse repeat ad naseum. couldn't get past chapter 2 as I kept expecting him to start talking about the steps.

Last night I woke up completely ****** at myself. I went to the quickie mart and bought a pack of smokes. So I headed downstairs cursing myself, enough to make a sailor blush, and that is really saying something 'cause I was a sailor. I was determined to crumble every stick and toss them in the fireplace. As I stood in my living room still grumbling and calling myself names searching for the offensive product when it hit me.

It was all a dream.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Keep after guys, it does get easier, albeit slowly. Just reminder yourself why you are doing it.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Updates from the quitters??


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Still using the e-cig, haven't had a real one since 12/31/13. I can go hours and hours without even thinking of the e-cig, it's really not the nicotine that gets you, its the other crap they put in there.

Still don't feel much different than before when I smoked, but I did notice I was not gasping as hard after a long fast climb on the trail the other day. I'm also sleeping better (well, at least falling asleep easier, of course I also quit drinking caffeine all day, just some coffee in the AM and an occasional glass or tea or coke at dinner as a treat.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Resurrecting this thread. 

Trying to quit. 
Again.
Just crossed the 24 hour mark earlier today. Grumpy as hell. Kinda want to bash my head into a wall. Longest I've gone without smoking in the past 18 years or so is three months when I tried to quit a couple years ago. Three months ain't shite to many people, but it was an accomplishment for me at the time. Before that, I had quit for a month at a time maybe 3 times. Getting back on the bike this spring after a long winter of inactivity made me realize how bad of shape my lungs are in. Going cold turkey. Might just go full-on straight-edge cuz drinking makes me want to smoke even worse.
:madman:


----------



## dhalsey (Aug 10, 2010)

Time for my yearly check in. I haven't cheated once. I smoked for 19 years. Its been three years since I read Allen Carr's book http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0615482155?pc_redir=1406096269&robot_redir=1. 
I'm in the best shape I've ever been in. I also started drinking green smoothies twice a day as well. Eating whole foods really does heal your body. I do know that if I ever smoked again that I would fall right into it again. Put them down and never look back.
Cheers


----------



## mhower86 (May 25, 2014)

Yeah I quit smoking 3 and half years ago and I am so glad I did. Cigarettes are terrible your basically paying to slowly kill yourself. Just think about all the money you spend in a year on cigs and how much bike stuff that money would get you.
Hang in there for anyone trying to quit!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Checking in. I'd say im making slow progress but progress. Issues I end up with is trying to put my efforts into something else (bikes) and now lost that ability due to injury from work. Temporary issue but I got dumb and picked up a cigarette after not smoking much of anything for 2 weeks.

So elbow getting better fast (now that im in control of "therapy" and found some natural things instead of pills) and instead of ending up with excuses im ordering this book I keep reading about here. Gotta kick these things and 2 packs cost more than the book so its worth a shot. Hopefully I have the same success as others. (crossing fingers a praying, damn things are the only thing in my life stronger than my mentality and will power)
Sent from my Nokia Stupid Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

M320 said:


> Hey guys just wanted to send out a quick thank you to everyone on this post/topic. And a very special thanks to who ever the hell 1st posted about Allen Carr's easy way to quit smoking book. I am 29years old. I have been a "full time" smoker since the age of 14. I quit two times in the past 4 years. Both times using Chantix. 1st time made it about 6 months and the last time I quit for about a year. Well getting back into mountain biking after 14years, I starting looking into quitting again..... Hopefully this time for good. So I spent the $150+ on my starter pack of Chantix and was waiting for the "right time" to start taking it. Fearing once again how it make me feel taking it and how it messed with my head it is still sitting in my med cabinet. About two weeks ago I was looking around on MTBR and saw a quitting smoking post. Shocked to see that on here I had to take a look. Well after reading through all the posts I went on to amazon the next day and ordered Allen Carr's book. I can not even tell you the last time I read a book. But it was $12.90. What did I have to loose. So after 3-4 days of reading after work, I finished the book on this past Monday Aug 5th at 9:45pm. At 9:46pm I became a non smoker again. And I must say it was very easy. There are a few times that can be rough for the first few days but I must say it is worth it. Anyway..... Sorry for the long story. Thanks again for everyone on this topic. If you are reading this, still smoking and want to quit . STOP reading this post and go buy the book already. You won't regret it. I am so looking forward to my first non smoker ride this weekend and hacking up all the **** from my lungs the entire time. Thanks again all.


Today marks one year of being smoke free and I feel great. Its crazy to see this post from a year ago already. Anyway.... anyone out there that wants to quit and is just not sure how... Start with the book. (Allen Carr Easy way to quit) the best $12.90 I ever spent and just saved myself at least $2000.00 over the past year. (I spent a lot of that on my bike ...lol) Best wishes and best of luck to everyone.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Smoked from age 18 > 46 and one day I decided to stop. I picked up an e-cig and used it for about two months and got tired of "the burn." Those things are horrible! When I needed to buy more cartridges I didn't and that was that. That was a year ago and I rarely miss it. I'm riding stronger than I have in 20+ years, climbing things that were a tough push not too long ago and just generally performing at a higher level in all athletic endeavors.


----------



## sc00t (Aug 4, 2014)

Try an e-cig. I picked mine up for £20.00 and refills are about £5 each. Each refill lasts me a good month as well.

No tar on the lungs, and a saving.

If I'm entirely honest.. I still smoke, but the ecigs seem to work wonders for a lot of my friends who switched to them then gradually weined themselves off it.

-sc00t


----------



## OddTrickStar (Aug 22, 2014)

Congrats to all who have quit. I just finished reading this whole thread. Smoked for 29 gears, up to 2 packs a day. Tried quitting many times in the past. Patches didn't work for me. Chantix was a bad time. Makes a mess of your thoughts. 

Bikes hardly ever were ridden. Felt like utter crap when I turned 43.

Decided to just stop cold turkey this past May 31st. I did use a disposable ecig a few times the first few days to soften the transition. Stupid things made my throat hurt and gave me headaches. After taking it apart, I discovered what looked exactly like the smoker out of my Lionel train. 

48 hours into withdrawal was the worst. I was an absolute wreck and I will never smoke another bleeping cigarette again. 

100 days now without one. Starting riding again on July 4th and feeling better every week that goes by. Actually thinking about racing now. Bought a fat bike with the money I've saved and rode it 100 miles the first few days that I owned it. 

I don't want one. I don't need one. It's a craving. It's an urge. Simple as that.

Drink lots of water.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

+1 on congrats to the quitters. 100 days and 1 year are both huge milestones.

I quit cold turkey April 1 this year and went through some pretty tough times. The best thing for quitting was riding. I feel so much better now than I did when I started riding again this spring. 

Not smoking made riding easier and riding made not smoking easier. 

Not that it was easy. It still isn't. But it's totally worth it. Get through those first couple hours, days, weeks and it's like a long ride; before you know it there are a bunch of miles behind you and you feel pretty good about getting through all that struggle. 

Personally, I think e-cigs are BS. Same with Chantix, patches, gum, lozenges... just gotta tough it out and find a healthy alternative/distraction. I had to quit drinking for the whole first 30 days cuz drinking and smoking were so connected for me. Now I'm pretty much over it. I can have a couple beers without feeling like I need to smoke and I feel better the next day without having smoked a bunch.

Like others have said, you can save a lot of money by quitting. I might have to reward myself with a new bike.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

Turned 49 this May and quit after 30 years of smoking, four months ago today. Bought my first bike since I was a kid and have a new obsession. I suck at it, but I love it. My first ride was a cpl miles around the sub and I though I was going to die. Now I'm riding 30 miles a couple of times a week on rails to trails type things and the local single tracks when it's not raining. The weather has sucked here this year leaving the single tracks too muddy to ride. I'm nervous about winter coming and what I'm going to do when I can't ride, but I'll cross that bridge when I get to it.


----------



## Medicius (Jun 17, 2014)

Congratulations! I did the same 2 years ago after 18 years of smoking. I'm so happy I did it. I sorta wished I would have done it sooner, but better late than never.

Personally, I'm looking forward to the snow so I can try out the fat bike on the groomed single track here in MN. Maybe you could find a place to rent a Fatty or if it fits your budget, one of your own, to ride this winter 

Again, congrats on taking that major first step, and I hope you stick with it. While it'll be difficult, the benefits far outweigh the costs (i.e. not having walking pneumonia twice a year, not getting a cold with an automatic free pass to the flu, etc breathing issues).



Medicius


----------



## Jester7677 (Jun 19, 2008)

Ex smoker here too, and did so for far too long.

In the winter, hit the gym! I'd say try to at least work on stretching, yoga, core, and when I say that, I don't mean 10 mins. Do it for an hour a few times a week. Strength train with weights as well.

You would be surprised what it will do for your control. It also will help you recover from what otherwise would be a crash, and survive one. 

You have to be over 40 (as am I) and I find this has really helped.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

I started vaping. I smoked about 1-1.5 packs a day for 17 years. The day I bought my e-cig was the day I quit cigarettes. Y'all say what you will about vaping, but I feel a whole lot better doing that than I ever did smoking.

I've always been in pretty decent shape aside from lung capacity, but I've noticed dramatic improvements in that even, as well as leg muscle, overall energy levels, and other improvements since getting my bike. I still vape 2 years later, but not too heavily shortly before a ride.

If you really wanna quit, you will. But it does take some effort. And some exercise will help. And I haven't found a better form of exercise than MTB. Screw jogging!


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I just wanna put it out there that I'm an ultra endurance racer now competing in some of the longest and most difficult bike races out there and I used to smoke 2 packs a day.

You can quit if you want to. It really helps if you set goals that contradict smoking!


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

Saladin said:


> I started vaping. I smoked about 1-1.5 packs a day for 17 years. The day I bought my e-cig was the day I quit cigarettes. Y'all say what you will about vaping, but I feel a whole lot better doing that than I ever did smoking.
> 
> I've always been in pretty decent shape aside from lung capacity, but I've noticed dramatic improvements in that even, as well as leg muscle, overall energy levels, and other improvements since getting my bike. I still vape 2 years later, but not too heavily shortly before a ride.
> 
> If you really wanna quit, you will. But it does take some effort. And some exercise will help. And I haven't found a better form of exercise than MTB. Screw jogging!


i used vaping as well. i smoked over a pack a day for 15 years. its been 16months with out a cig for me now. i use a reo grand. anyone interested in going this route should check out a reo. i feel a million times better. next step, get rid of the vape


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree....drop the vapor. Nothing should go into your lungs but pure oxygen now. Smoked 2 packs a day for 22 years, due to also being a meth addict. Been abstinent since 2006 and my lungs and heart is STILL trying to catch up. Not fun. But being on the bike I truly love and will NOT give it up for anything....


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

Zachariah said:


> I agree....drop the vapor. Nothing should go into your lungs but pure oxygen now. Smoked 2 packs a day for 22 years, due to also being a meth addict. Been abstinent since 2006 and my lungs and heart is STILL trying to catch up. Not fun. But being on the bike I truly love and will NOT give it up for anything....


i agree. im working on getting rid of the vape. it was a step in the right direction and got me off cigs. my quit date for cigs was june 4 2013, so my goal is by jun 4 2015 to be done with the vape too


----------



## mtbguy123 (Sep 25, 2012)

I quit over 10 years ago. IMHO the only way to quit is to just toss the cigs out the window and quit. E-cigs, drugs etc. would have never worked for me because I think once the substitute was gone, I would have gone back. Just be mentally stronger than the cigarette and you will do fine. When you get a craving, just refute it and tell yourself not to have one.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

mtbguy123 said:


> I quit over 10 years ago. IMHO the only way to quit is to just toss the cigs out the window and quit. E-cigs, drugs etc. would have never worked for me because I think once the substitute was gone, I would have gone back. Just be mentally stronger than the cigarette and you will do fine. When you get a craving, just refute it and tell yourself not to have one.


I used Chantix with very good results, but it sounds like I was one of the lucky ones. I stopped taking it about six weeks before I was supposed to, mostly because I forgot to take it. It was six months Nov 15th the smokes went out the window and I got on a bike for the first time since I was a kid. Just trying to figure out how to keep my hands warm now


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

When I first joined this forum a few days ago after getting back into mountain biking, I was thinking of starting a "I just quit smoking" thread but found this one! :thumbsup: I've smoked 1-2 packs a day for at least 20 years and it's been 3 months since my last cigarette. Reading of everyones stories has been awesome, and alot are like mine, I didn't read that book though. 

Around Thanksgiving I had a terrible cold like the plague :eekster: it started to really hurt to smoke a cig like my lungs were being dipped in battery acid, the coughing and hacking really sucked and my chest/ribcage/back hurt for a few weeks after. I quit smoking then because it hurt so bad and started smoking an e cig the mark ten for a couple weeks, then ditched that too.

My lungs are feeling much better now, I'm trying to learn how to breath again, and yes I coughed up a bunch of multicolored stuff for a while, and felt like crap but it was worth it. My bike has been getting it's work out too. It's happy!  And I'm saving a bunch of money, I figure 5-10 bucks a day, and the gov't always raising the "sin taxes" I can keep it to myself and the bike, and not give it to the gov't (I read where the real cost of a pack of cig is around $1, the rest is taxes) Thanks everyone.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

AZ said:


> How are all you Quitters doing? Lets hear some continuing success stories.


Cheers! :rockon:


----------



## VladConnery (Dec 2, 2014)

It's ironic I stumbled across this thread today. I quit today 1 year ago after 20+ years at 1-2 packs a day. I started walking to get healthier not intending to quit a few months prior to quitting. The walking lead to running the that lead to me wondering what I would feel like if I didn't smoke for one day and ran. Well that day was 2/6/14 and I have never looked back. I got bored with running and eventually stopped. My neighbor bought a bike and we talked about it I got one a month later in Oct I have been riding 3-4 times a week every since. I'm on my second bike already started with a HT rockhopper now I'm on a FS Camber. The funny thing is I don't even think about smoking any more. At times I can't even believe I used to smoke. 

Good Luck to everyone who is trying to quit. The advice I would give anyone who is trying to quit smoking or lose weight. Stop making it about quitting smoking or losing weight. Make it about being healthier pick one healthy thing to do daily like walk 2 miles. I promise you keep that one thing up the cigarettes and weight will fall off. Let quitting smoking or losing weight be a by product of the healthy process.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

I wonder if the op quit or not (NorCalMike) looked at his profile page - no activity since 9-12 :bluefrown:



VladConnery;11751360iro said:


> Make it about being healthier pick one healthy thing to do daily like walk 2 miles. I promise you keep that one thing up the cigarettes and weight will fall off. Let quitting smoking or losing weight be a by product of the healthy process.


Good advice there thanks! I've gained a few pounds I think since I quit, been riding the bike alot but only on weekends, will have to do something during the week too.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Quit for 2988 days(8 years, 2 months). I almost smoked a very rare Cuban Davidoff cigar($500/each!) with my stepdad on New Years....but declined, at the last minute. I know myself better - one puff, and it's GAME OVER for me! 

I finally lost all 90 pounds gained...thanks to the MTB, and eating about half of what my head tells me to eat.


----------



## OddTrickStar (Aug 22, 2014)

One year anniversary today. 29 years, 1-2 packs a day and quit cold turkey.

Treated myself to a new Salsa Blackborow with some of the money that I've saved. Getting 75-100 miles a week in regularly. 

It feels really good to get the habit behind me. The cravings have become much easier to manage.


----------



## VladConnery (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats reaching the year is a great milestone.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Going on 9 years clean, but still have to annoyingly clear my throat constantly. Wonder if that will ever go away. Before the only "cure" was to have a smoke....not going there!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Congrats everybody I just passed the 6 month mark myself, and like OddTrickStar I treated myself to a new Ghost Kato with the money I have saved! btw cig taxes are going up another $1 a pack here in NV so glad I quit!


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Where the hell is the OP?


----------



## VladConnery (Dec 2, 2014)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Where the hell is the OP?


Original poster


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

VladConnery said:


> Original poster


Yeah. Where is he? He was here, and then disappeared. If he had a relapse, he might be able to get some moral support here.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

His profile page still says last activity on 09-10-2012 . I'l send him a pm maybe he'll get it.


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Tomorrow will be 4 years for me. Hopefully I can make it through the day. lol I'm headed out on a ride to breath like I haven't breathed in years.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Spec44 said:


> Tomorrow will be 4 years for me. Hopefully I can make it through the day. lol I'm headed out on a ride to breath like I haven't breathed in years.


Congrats! :thumbsup: I'll be breathing plenty of fireworks smoke tonight on Independence Day!


----------



## highspeed556 (Aug 30, 2015)

Found this thread after recently deciding to take biking back up and coming to the conclusion that I'm going to have to quit smoking again if I'm going to take cycling even remotely serious.

I quit a couple years ago using electronic cigs, but then I relapsed this past year like an idiot. 

Anyway, I'm going to try again. But I was curious: how long after quitting has it taken people to feel like they are "back to normal" as far as being able to ride for any prolonged distances without gasping for air?

As it is now, I'm winded after riding around the back yard for a couple hundred yards. :/


----------



## zumlin (Dec 12, 2010)

Zachariah

About the same time quit here, same result. I was told it may never go away because the damage is done, but to find ways to calm the irritation and not keep force clearing the throat. Caffeine seems to make mine worse. Happy i quit when i did!

Highspeed

I have been back active riding about 5 years and i am still at a disadvantage of others who did not smoke. Quit now and dont rush the riding recovery or you will stress your body. Trust me, you will get better... It will be worth not putting any nicotine back in your system.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

highspeed556 said:


> I quit a couple years ago using electronic cigs, but then I relapsed this past year like an idiot.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to try again. But I was curious: how long after quitting has it taken people to feel like they are "back to normal" as far as being able to ride for any prolonged distances without gasping for air?
> 
> As it is now, I'm winded after riding around the back yard for a couple hundred yards. :/


I smoked like a chipped diesel pickup for about 25 years, it's been over 3 years now since I've partaken and I feel great on the bike and am still a pretty strong climber. You can recover, but you need to quit.

e-cigs can string you out by never fully letting you off the hook. Cold turkey works if you can get in the right mindset, 3 interesting days of suffering and you're home free.

Good luck!


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

It was odd for me when I finally did quit. Almost all smokers have been in the same place that I was. You smoke the last cigarette in a pack at the end of a day and decide that you're going to quit.

When I finally quit, I had about 8 cigarettes left in the pack at the end of the day. I set a goal of getting to my chair downstairs without having one. Then to the breakfast table. Then to the shower. etc... etc... All day long I knew that they were right there. If I wanted one, I could have it. I wouldn't have to panic and run to the gas station to get another pack. I finally threw the pack away in the middle of the 2nd day.

The typical nicotine craving only lasts about 20 to 30 seconds but it is strong. If you can get someone to help you when you have one, it helps.

I quit well over 20 years ago and still have dreams where I've started smoking again. Horrid thought.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> e-cigs can string you out by never fully letting you off the hook. Cold turkey works if you can get in the right mindset, 3 interesting days of suffering and you're home free.
> 
> Good luck!


Even after you break the actual nicotine addiction you still have the habit (of "this is when I used to smoke") to fight against. Vaping minimizes both of those.

New regulations are probably going to destroy the US vaping industry pretty soon anyways, or you can just beat the rush and cut down the nicotine content until you're just sucking on flavored artificial fog and start to ask yourself why you're doing it.


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I quit a little over 4 years ago, exercised hard for a couple years and lost a bunch of weight. Have been riding pretty steadily for over a year again. I can ride for a couple hours+ pretty easily now (over the last month or so), but I stay pretty winded, and get gassed easily on any steeper hills (I'm in Fl, so need to go find steeper hills sometimes if I want to work them). I rode 20 miles of singletrack last Saturday, and had plenty left in the tank, and recovery was pretty mild.


----------



## highspeed556 (Aug 30, 2015)

zumlin said:


> Highspeed
> 
> I have been back active riding about 5 years and i am still at a disadvantage of others who did not smoke. Quit now and dont rush the riding recovery or you will stress your body. Trust me, you will get better... It will be worth not putting any nicotine back in your system.


Well that's disheartening. 

Nonetheless, I'm trying to quit again. But my wife is still smoking, and I still smoke a few of hers, but I have drastically cut back my intake. I'm getting there. I know I have to quit.

It is good to hear that after quitting we can recover some, though.

Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## highspeed556 (Aug 30, 2015)

richde said:


> ...or you can just beat the rush and cut down the nicotine content until you're just sucking on flavored artificial fog and start to ask yourself why you're doing it.


This is what worked for me the last time. I think I might pick up another e-cig and do that again. I started vaping 12mg nicotine juice. Then after a couple months I switched to 6mg. After another month or so, I switched to 0mg nicotine, and within another week after that I just sat it down and was done. It worked wonderful. Then...a year later, during a very stressful time I made the stupid decision to pick up a pack at a gas station. Ugh.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

highspeed556 said:


> This is what worked for me the last time. I think I might pick up another e-cig and do that again. I started vaping 12mg nicotine juice. Then after a couple months I switched to 6mg. After another month or so, I switched to 0mg nicotine, and within another week after that I just sat it down and was done. It worked wonderful. Then...a year later, during a very stressful time I made the stupid decision to pick up a pack at a gas station. Ugh.


That's sorta what I did (been almost a year since I quit). I had a terrible cold though and it hurt to smoke so I used one of those Mark 10 e-cigs, they look and feel like a real cigarette, the end even glows when you puff on it lol. I gradually quit that too by waiting longer and longer each day to have my first puff. After about 2 weeks I lasted all day and haven't had one since! I still keep the 2 1/2 packs of cigs left over on the shelf so I can see them.

As for getting your breath back I can totally tell the difference. I'd say it took about 6 months to get used to breathing normally again. Just have to remind yourself to take DEEP breathes every so often. And during heavy riding now I feel my lungs are back to normal. It's kind of hard to tell after smoking 1-2 packs a day for 20 years, but I definately feel 10000% better ! :thumbsup:

Good luck you can do it!


----------



## Grok (Sep 4, 2015)

I quit over 6 years ago at the age of 44. I needed to scare myself into action.

Remember this every time you light up: *What's harder than quitting smoking? Chemo!
*
There is a great resource site called whyquit.com, completely free with so much information. I used to read it for months before I quit and it made all the difference once you are ready.

The key is knowledge and understanding what to expect: as an example, I realized that a craving is nothing more than the start of withdrawal and decided I didn't want to go through them 30 times a day for the rest of my shortened life.

On that site in the middle downward is a "Test" with multiple answer questions. It tells you the answer after each question, but it is both informative and helps you realize you can do it...worth reading it.

It does get better and better and eventually you will get back your lives...the way you were before becoming a slave to this worst "friend".


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Today makes 1 year smoke free for me! :thumbsup: I figure I've saved over $2k this year by not buying cigs. Time to go buy some bike stuff! :ihih:


----------



## zumlin (Dec 12, 2010)

highspeed556 said:


> Well that's disheartening.
> 
> Nonetheless, I'm trying to quit again. But my wife is still smoking, and I still smoke a few of hers, but I have drastically cut back my intake. I'm getting there. I know I have to quit.
> 
> ...


Tough love my friend....
Its the harsh reality, and if we known that going in we would of never started smoking in the first place. Tried everything to quit, cold turkey did it for me, it was ugly. Like i said it will get easier and you will recover but these vape pipes, meds and tricks will only make it harder to reach your goal.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Veterans Day was my last one, been vaping 3mg and am going to drop to 0 nicotine next. Only ridding my MTB once since then, but spent plenty of time on my road bike and smashing personal bests on Strava. Also been doing a lot of running, almost to the point I can hold a 6 minute mile pace for a 3 mile run.


----------



## c8stom (May 19, 2015)

Nor-Cal-Mike said:


> smoking by the end of Sept. Patches / gums are a no go for me, to expensive. Im trying to save money to put more into my bike.
> 
> Regards, Mike.


Is it not better to be smoke free and have a chance to be healthier than have a nicer bike ?

I used gums sparingly over a period of a few weeks. During the daytime, I ignored the cravings and kept myself busy. At night, I chewed a gum if the craving stopped me falling asleep. Gums were my comfort blanket and helped but I still had to go cold turkey and bin the gums too. It took 3 weeks for the cravings to subside and now I actually find the smell of tobacco sickening.

Quitting may also require changing your routine. It's hard but worth it. I chose to see much less of my drinking/smoking buddies as I felt it was impossible to quit surrounded by them.


----------



## Labradorsarelife (Oct 22, 2016)

I have an identical story. I started this sport last spring, was a smover for about 10 years, and this Spring decided to quit. I didn't slowly quit. I didn't do patches. I didn't do any stupid thing to "help" me quit. I woke up on February 1st and made a CHOICE to stop killing myself with that garbage. I knew I wanted to better myself, and especially wanted to improve my riding. I have not looked back since, and it feels great to not have those cravings anymore. Like Nike says, "Just do it!"


----------



## dhalsey (Aug 10, 2010)

dhalsey said:


> Time for my yearly check in. I haven't cheated once. I smoked for 19 years. Its been three years since I read Allen Carr's book http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0615482155?pc_redir=1406096269&robot_redir=1.
> I'm in the best shape I've ever been in. I also started drinking green smoothies twice a day as well. Eating whole foods really does heal your body. I do know that if I ever smoked again that I would fall right into it again. Put them down and never look back.
> Cheers


I forgot to post my 4 and 5 yearly check in. I had to look at this post to figure out how long it's been since I quit. Still going strong and I never even think about them.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

As of today it's been 2 years, not a single puff! :thumbsup::rockon:


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> As of today it's been 2 years, not a single puff! :thumbsup::rockon:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Way to go! 4.5 years for me.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Way to go! 4.5 years for me.


Awesome, congrats to you too JB!:thumbsup:


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> As of today it's been 2 years, not a single puff! :thumbsup::rockon:





J.B. Weld said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Way to go! 4.5 years for me.


Nice ! About 8 or 9 years for me, cant remember exactly. Just in the last year or so I'v gotten to where I can't even stand the smell of cig. smoke anymore.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

tiretracks said:


> Nice ! About 8 or 9 years for me, cant remember exactly. Just in the last year or so I'v gotten to where I can't even stand the smell of cig. smoke anymore.


Woo hoo! :thumbsup: I still like the smell, especially when I'm driving and I pull up next to someone hanging their hand out the window with a smoke in hand.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Around 2009 I was about 40 pounds heavier then I was after leaving the military. I wasn't a long term smoker, but I started light in 2004 and just started smoking more and more. I decided I wanted to do a "bucket list" marathon while I was in school using my GI Bill, so I bought some running shoes and started a shuffling maneuver that I called running. During that time I decided that smoking and drinking large amounts of soda didn't go well with the long distance running I was looking at doing, so I decided to stop. It just kind of felt like the natural thing to do, so it didn't feel hard to fight the urges.

I'm entering the 2017 XC race season as a "Pro" (I'm not really a pro, but definitely Cat 1). So smoking doesn't have a life sentence. You can quit, and recover.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

3 years and no puffs! :thumbsup:


----------



## monkey50 (May 12, 2009)

I don't know if it's been mentioned, but a man named Alan Carr wrote a book called "the easy way to quit smoking ", I tried it by being forced by my wife to do it. I smoked for 23 years, at least a pack per day.. I had zero faith it would work. It brainwashed me into not being a smoker any more. One day I was, then .. I wasn't.
No cravings, no headaches.. nothing. It's free to find on the internet, or at any library. I know a many others who have successfully used it, if you're trying to quit, give it a shot. From a cynical prick who knew it couldn't work, it did.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

monkey50 said:


> I don't know if it's been mentioned, but a man named Alan Carr wrote a book called "the easy way to quit smoking ", I tried it by being forced by my wife to do it. I smoked for 23 years, at least a pack per day.. I had zero faith it would work. It brainwashed me into not being a smoker any more. One day I was, then .. I wasn't.
> No cravings, no headaches.. nothing. It's free to find on the internet, or at any library. I know a many others who have successfully used it, if you're trying to quit, give it a shot. From a cynical prick who knew it couldn't work, it did.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahaha same thing happened to me. I NEVER read books. Three years ago I read that book after smoking 1-2 packs a day for 15 years. The next day I didn't smoke anymore and I'm never going back. Congratulations on your accomplishment and best wishes. Now you get to buy a new bike with all that money you are going to save. (I got 2...hehehehe)


----------



## monkey50 (May 12, 2009)

Oh I quit 5 years ago and never had a craving or the urge to restart, been riding.. just popped in on the thread to share about that book.. a miracle, voodoo, mumbojumbo.. whatever you wanna call it, it works!
Glad it worked for you too m320!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Congrats y'all! in the three years since I quit smoking I've saved so much money I've bought like 5 new bikes and still came out ahead, or umm, uh oh! :yikes:

At least I'm more healthy now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Len Baird (Aug 1, 2017)

Quitting is easy, I've done it a thousand times.
/snare hit
I quit repeatedly until it stuck all joking aside. I found that planning it in advance down to the minutes or somehow with a definite deadline helped me to prepare myself mentally.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Im past a year now, I was smoking 1-2 packs a day! 

Being a smoker in california is a huge pain in the ass. They made it more difficult to keep smoking than to quit. So I quit. I'm honestly glad they did it. 

I voted for the cigarette tax while I was smoking, gave me a countdown to quit. I ended up beating the clock by quite some months, but it was definitely a strong motivation.


----------



## Slyvest (Apr 15, 2018)

Recently quit for a little over a month but went back mad at myself for it


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

Slyvest said:


> Recently quit for a little over a month but went back mad at myself for it


Give it another go. I had quit 3 times, one time for almost 9 months before I read Allan Carr's easy way to quit smoking. My wife actually laughed at me because I don't read books. But for whatever reason it worked. So after smoking 2 packs a day for 15 years I have now been smoke free for almost 5 years. I'm around it everyday at work but I will never go back. I bought a lot of new Bikes and parts with all the money I saved. I would wish you luck, but you don't need it, or anything else for that matter. Just quit for you when your ready.


----------

